# donne-esperimenti



## Old oscar (27 Ottobre 2008)

Premesso che a me basta mia moglie e la mia amante, ed a loro sono fedele. 
Ho voluto fare alcuni esperimenti, ve ne riferisco due, fra quelli che ho fatto.

1-     telefono ad una donna con cui abbiamo sempre e solo avuto rapporti lavorativi, i discorsi non sono mai andati oltre l’aspetto puramente lavorativo. Lei è così “ perbene “, sempre seria e cortese, sposata, bambini, marito ok, insomma........una apparentemente inarrivabile.
Le telefono e le propongo di vederci, ( lei sa che sono sposato ) le parlo in maniera molto aperta senza dire la solita frase ( un po’ infantile e banale )“ ci vediamo per un caffè ? “.
lei rimane molto turbata e mi chiede se io stia scherzando ( non sia aspettava un discorso simile, non da me, che sembro così serio e “ tranquillo “ ) . Le dico di no, che parlo sul serio. 
Parliamo un poco di “ questa cosa “ e terminiamo la telefonata con lai che mi dà il suo numero di cellulare. Io non le telefono. Si fa viva lei, un po’ di giorni dopo, dicendo “ devo andare a ........ci vieni con me ? “ . Le dico che non posso, che ho un’ impegno improrogabile.
Mi telefona il giorno dopo e mi dice “ peccato che tu non sia venuto........avevo proprio voglia di fartelo un bel Pom....ino “. 
Mi lascia senza parole, tergiverso, cambio argomento, e ritorno a parlare di lavoro.
Spero proprio che non mi cerchi. IO stavo solamente facendo un esperimento.

2 – sto passeggiando in città, vedo una signora, sui 35 o 40, bella, distinta, seria. Sta guardando le vetrine un negozio di utensili per la cucina, un negozio di classe, lussuoso. La seguo per un poco. Continuiamo a passeggiare. Si ferma a guardare la vetrina di un negozio di biancheria per la casa. La osservo. Entra in una pasticceria, compera una torta ed esce. Prosegue e poi si ferma a guardare la vetrina di un negozio di abbigliamento per signora.
Mi avvicino e le dico “ non si spaventi, ma lo sa che lei è veramente fascinosa ? “.
Lei mi sorride, iniziamo a parlare, mi presento, le dico dove lavoro, le parlo di me, Lei fa altrettanto. Parliamo per circa un’oretta, di tutto, di tutto quello che vogliamo sapere l’uno dell’altro, parliamo dei nostri desideri e delle nostre aspettative.
Arriva il momento.
Io le dico che devo andare che si è fatto tardi, mia moglie mi aspetta, lei allora mi propone 
“ ti do il mio numero, così ci sentiamo se ti va “ 
rispondo “ ma no, lasciamo al caso, se sarà destino ci incontreremo di nuovo “
E’ palesemente delusa, fa una smorfia di dissenso, quasi d’offesa. 
Mitigo il tutto con un sorriso amichevole. 

So benissimo che non succederà più. Sono in una città lontana da quella in cui abito e non penso di tornarci tanto presto. Probabilmente non ci incontreremo mai.

Io non mi considero un bell’uomo, e neppure uno che “ ci sa fare “. Non so, sarà un caso.
Sta di fatto che il comportamento di queste due signore mi ha piacevolmente sorpreso, e non solo perchè mi sono sentito lusingato per il fatto di essere stato “ accettato “.
Mi è piaciuto molto la loro risolutezza, il loro non girare intorno all’argomento, IL loro essere presenti e concrete se non le si fanno i soliti discorsi banali di “ ipotetico corteggiamento “.

si, mi piacciono le donne. Brave !


----------



## Old Alexantro (27 Ottobre 2008)

ma ti e' successo realmente o e' un racconto inventato?
sul racconto 1 ti faccio i miei piu vivi complimenti se e' successo realmente
e cos'hai dedotto dal risultato di questo esperimento?


----------



## Bruja (27 Ottobre 2008)

*Alexantro*



Alexantro ha detto:


> ma ti e' successo realmente o e' un racconto inventato?
> sul racconto 1 ti faccio i miei piu vivi complimenti se e' successo realmente
> e cos'hai dedotto dal risultato di questo esperimento?


Io ho avuto solo la conferma che spesso non si tradisce solo perché non si é stati indotti in tentazione.... poi che siano donne o uomini, perbene o meno, é circostanziale e, come si é visto, piuttosto ininfluente. Non sempre quello che appare é, e spesso quello che crediamo non trova conferma.
Bruja


----------



## Bruja (27 Ottobre 2008)

*oscar*

Questa é da bacheca:

"Premesso che a me basta mia moglie e la mia amante, ed a loro sono fedele."

Sei impagabile!!!!













Bruja


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Questa é da bacheca:
> 
> "Premesso che a me basta mia moglie e la mia amante, ed a loro sono fedele."
> 
> ...


non avrei usato questo aggettivo ma tant'è...


----------



## Old oscar (27 Ottobre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ma ti e' successo realmente o e' un racconto inventato?
> sul racconto 1 ti faccio i miei piu vivi complimenti se e' successo realmente
> e cos'hai dedotto dal risultato di questo esperimento?


rosso . e perchè mai dovrei inventare ? per fare bella rappresentanza di me  qui ? a che scopo ? come ho detto più volte. Vengo qui per parlare, non per cercare considerazione o altro.

viola : mi sembrava fosse chiaro...lo dico nelle ultime tre righe.


----------



## brugola (27 Ottobre 2008)

quanto tempo che avete per questi esperimenti ometti del forum...


----------



## Old oscar (27 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Questa é da bacheca:
> 
> "Premesso che a me basta mia moglie e la mia amante, ed a loro sono fedele."
> 
> ...


no, sono bigamo, o meglio, mi sento bigamo.


----------



## Bruja (27 Ottobre 2008)

*no...*



oscar ha detto:


> no, sono bigamo, o meglio, mi sento bigamo.


Io direi che sei ambivalente, per adesso.... ma se ti capitasse una terza irrinunciabile che fai??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 passi da bigamo a mormone o diventi trivalente?? 
Ripeto ti trovo impagabile per la seraficità con cui esponi il tuo stato chiamandolo "fedeltà"!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old oscar (27 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> quanto tempo che avete per questi esperimenti ometti del forum...


con capisco il tono della frase, forse ironico ? ...............mah

ognuno passa il tempo libero come crede
chi giocando a bocce, a carte, chi guardando la tv, chi facendo un secondo lavoro................


----------



## Old oscar (27 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Io direi che sei ambivalente, per adesso.... ma se ti capitasse una terza irrinunciabile che fai???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non so, vedrò, sono un novizio in questo genere di cose.

non parlerei di seraficità parlerei di ominidità, mi sento solamente un uomo, nullapiù.


----------



## Old mirtilla (27 Ottobre 2008)

Se li facessero con te questi esperimenti, come ti sentiresti??


----------



## Old oscar (27 Ottobre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Se li facessero con te questi esperimenti, come ti sentiresti??


la domanda non è il linea con l'argomento proprosto dal 3d.
rispondo per cortesia..

magari li hanno fatti e non me ne sono accorto.


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> la domanda non è il linea con l'argomento proprosto dal 3d.
> .


Giusto!! insomma Mirtilla! non uscire dal seminato


----------



## Old mirtilla (27 Ottobre 2008)




----------



## Old Asudem (27 Ottobre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


>


ah mirtillì..ero ironica


----------



## Old mirtilla (27 Ottobre 2008)

scusa, però rileggendo vedo dolo un omuncolo compiaciuto di riuscire a prendere per il cul0. Nn vedo dove stia il seminato e nn trovo domande a cui rispondere....


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Ottobre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> scusa, però rileggendo vedo dolo un omuncolo compiaciuto di riuscire a prendere per il cul0. Nn vedo dove stia il seminato e nn trovo domande a cui rispondere....


ero ironica infatti!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old mirtilla (27 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ah mirtillì..ero ironica


 
lo so,   

	
	
		
		
	


	




 , tesoruccio bello!


----------



## Old essepi (27 Ottobre 2008)

Per quanti esperimenti riusciti chissà quanti sono quelli falliti che non vengono raccontati....


----------



## Old mirtilla (27 Ottobre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> scusa, però rileggendo vedo dolo un omuncolo compiaciuto di riuscire a prendere per il cul0. Nn vedo dove stia il seminato e nn trovo domande a cui rispondere....





Asudem ha detto:


> ero ironica infatti!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 

rispondevo a lui!!!


----------



## Old oscar (27 Ottobre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> scusa, però rileggendo vedo dolo un omuncolo compiaciuto di riuscire a prendere per il cul0. Nn vedo dove stia il seminato e nn trovo domande a cui rispondere....


forse hai letto male tu o forse mi sono spiegato male io 

non è mia intenzione " prendere per il culo " ( come dici tu ) nessuno, tantomeno le Donne, che ammiro moltissimo. 

Se hai tempo e voglia di rileggere il mio post iniziale, specialmente le ultime 3 righe forse capirai cosa intendevo dire.


----------



## Old oscar (27 Ottobre 2008)

essepi ha detto:


> Per quanti esperimenti riusciti chissà quanti sono quelli falliti che non vengono raccontati....


a dire il vero ne ho fatti 6 , tutti riusciti, ma non volevo annoiare, penso che questi 2 siano il sunto del discorso.


----------



## Old mirtilla (27 Ottobre 2008)

a-ri-scusa tanto ma l'adulazione nn mi riesce bene.... sorry.


----------



## Old essepi (27 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> a dire il vero ne ho fatti 6 , tutti riusciti, ma non volevo annoiare, penso che questi 2 siano il sunto del discorso.


 

secondo me ... per avere l'assoluta certezza dovevi andare fino in fondo...

sai a volte ferita nell'orgoglio si può promettere un p...ino  per poi poter dire "non hai voluto... e adesso ..... fattelo da solo" 

( 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Old oscar (27 Ottobre 2008)

essepi ha detto:


> secondo me ... per avere l'assoluta certezza dovevi andare fino in fondo...
> 
> sai a volte ferita nell'orgoglio si può promettere un p...ino per poi poter dire "non hai voluto... e adesso ..... fattelo da solo"
> 
> ...


non mi interessava andare " fino in fondo " ( come dici tu ) 
e poi, certezza di cosa ? io ho scritto le impressioni che mi hanno fatto, non cerco certezze.

arancione : non capisco la cosa, forse non l'hai capita tu.


----------



## Old Lineadombra (27 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> Premesso che a me basta mia moglie e la mia amante, ed a loro sono fedele.
> Ho voluto fare alcuni esperimenti, ve ne riferisco due, fra quelli che ho fatto.
> 
> 1- telefono ad una donna con cui abbiamo sempre e solo avuto rapporti lavorativi, i discorsi non sono mai andati oltre l’aspetto puramente lavorativo. Lei è così “ perbene “, sempre seria e cortese, sposata, bambini, marito ok, insomma........una apparentemente inarrivabile.
> ...


 
Oscar, cheddiamine, hai il miele addosso! (non è che poi le signore alla fine della bisogna ti avrebbero richiesto una parcella?)


----------



## Old oscar (27 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Oscar, cheddiamine, hai il miele addosso! (non è che poi le signore alla fine della bisogna ti avrebbero richiesto una parcella?)[/quote]
> 
> 
> no credimi, non ho il miele addosso. Basta guardarsi attorno.........
> ...


----------



## Old Alexantro (27 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Questa é da bacheca:
> 
> "Premesso che a me basta mia moglie e la mia amante, ed a loro sono fedele."
> 
> ...


 un p'o come gli alcolizzati che dicono
"bevo solo 2 volte al giorno
durante i pasti e fuori dai pasti"


----------



## Old essepi (27 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> non mi interessava andare " fino in fondo " ( come dici tu )
> e poi, certezza di cosa ? io ho scritto le impressioni che mi hanno fatto, non cerco certezze.
> 
> arancione : non capisco la cosa, forse non l'hai capita tu.


 
oscar... non te la prendere...

ho solo pensato che a conti fatti l'approccio e le risposte che hai avuto fanno presupporre da parte delle donne interessate la voglia di "concludere" ma un minimo dubbio rimane (sul fatto che se tu avessi telefonato o se tu avessi accettato il caffè se sareste finiti effettivamente a letto)

per quanto riguarda la cosa non capita forse hai ragione ma credo di aver inteso che tu non ti sia presentato ad un "appuntamento" e lei ti abbia detto che se tu fossi andato sarebbe stata ad aspettarti ... diciamo ... a bocca aperta 

beh, volevo semplicemente dire che questa sua dichiarazione poteva essere intesa come una sorta di provocazione per orgoglio personale e se tu avessi risposto con ok allora ci vediamo dopo, lei avrebbe magari risposto con "ormai non più"...

so che sono considerazioni da "bambini dell'asilo" ma un po tutta questa storia lo è .... o no??

non conoscendo nessuno non posso che fare delle mie considerazioni ma credimi non ho nessun pregiudizio e non ho nessun motivo per non credere alla tua storia... 
e capisco perfettamente che da parte tua ci sia una sorta di complimento all'universo femminile (l'unica cosa che se lo dicessero di me non lo prenderei poi tanto come tale....)


----------



## Old candida (27 Ottobre 2008)

Non mi sembrano carini questi "esperimenti"...., ha ragione Mirtilla, come ti saresti sentito tu al loro posto?Non trovo piacevole giocare con la sensibilità delle persone


oscar ha detto:


> Premesso che a me basta mia moglie e la mia amante, ed a loro sono fedele.
> Ho voluto fare alcuni esperimenti, ve ne riferisco due, fra quelli che ho fatto.
> 
> 1- telefono ad una donna con cui abbiamo sempre e solo avuto rapporti lavorativi, i discorsi non sono mai andati oltre l’aspetto puramente lavorativo. Lei è così “ perbene “, sempre seria e cortese, sposata, bambini, marito ok, insomma........una apparentemente inarrivabile.
> ...


----------



## La Lupa (27 Ottobre 2008)

Ma non c'hai proprio un c*a*z*z*o da fare eh...


----------



## ranatan (27 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> Premesso che a me basta mia moglie e la mia amante, ed a loro sono fedele.
> Ho voluto fare alcuni esperimenti, ve ne riferisco due, fra quelli che ho fatto.
> 
> 1- telefono ad una donna con cui abbiamo sempre e solo avuto rapporti lavorativi, i discorsi non sono mai andati oltre l’aspetto puramente lavorativo. Lei è così “ perbene “, sempre seria e cortese, sposata, bambini, marito ok, insomma........una apparentemente inarrivabile.
> ...


Personalmente non credo a una parola di quanto hai raccontato!
In ogni modo ognuno fa gli esperimenti che più gli sono congeniali...c'è chi li fa sulle staminali e chi come te...va beh...


----------



## Old irresponsabile (27 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> Premesso che a me basta mia moglie e la mia amante, ed a loro sono fedele.
> Ho voluto fare alcuni esperimenti, ve ne riferisco due, fra quelli che ho fatto.
> 
> 1- telefono ad una donna con cui abbiamo sempre e solo avuto rapporti lavorativi, i discorsi non sono mai andati oltre l’aspetto puramente lavorativo. Lei è così “ perbene “, sempre seria e cortese, sposata, bambini, marito ok, insomma........una apparentemente inarrivabile.
> ...


in rosso: fantastico!
in verde: è lo stesso effetto che fà a me, sentire di essere accettato, di piacere, di capire che dall'altra parte si stà fantasticando o progettando un "cosetta" a due, mi rende frizzante come un calice di prosecco!


----------



## La Lupa (27 Ottobre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> *Personalmente non credo a una parola di quanto hai raccontato!*
> In ogni modo ognuno fa gli esperimenti che più gli sono congeniali...c'è chi li fa sulle staminali e chi come te...va beh...


... a poi... sì certo... sono anche del tutto inverosimili...


----------



## MK (27 Ottobre 2008)

essepi ha detto:


> Per quanti esperimenti riusciti chissà quanti sono quelli falliti che non vengono raccontati....




















   hai voglia...


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> ... a poi... sì certo... sono anche del tutto inverosimili...


io bramo di leggere  qualcuno che mi racconti di aver visto davvero la marmottina che incarta la cioccolata


----------



## Old Confù (27 Ottobre 2008)

Certo che l'idiozia non ha limiti...eh...

ma davvero quanto insicuro devi essere per andare a testare persone potenzialmente inarrivabili?!?
No davvero, è preoccupante questo tuo voler sedurre a tutti i costi!!!!
spero ti abbia fatto sentire un pò meglio!!!

Per me è un gioco squallido, anche perchè nn vedo il motivo di andare ad illudere persone che erano per i fatti loro...per poi sparare pacco appena le vedi interessate....Che tristezza eh!!!


----------



## La Lupa (27 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io bramo di leggere qualcuno che mi racconti di aver visto davvero la marmottina che incarta la cioccolata


Quella no... ma se vuoi ti racconto di quando ho visto il topino dei denti...


----------



## MK (27 Ottobre 2008)

*Comunque*

per me è tutto vero. Non mi stupisco affatto.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





ps poi scusa ma una che risponde come la prima eh... che cavolo...


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Certo che l'idiozia non ha limiti...eh...
> 
> ma davvero quanto insicuro devi essere per andare a testare persone potenzialmente inarrivabili?!?
> No davvero, è preoccupante questo tuo voler sedurre a tutti i costi!!!!
> ...


e poi diciamocela tutta! rifiutare un pompino è da pirla!


----------



## MK (27 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e poi diciamocela tutta! rifiutare un pompino è da pirla!


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Quella no... ma se vuoi ti racconto di quando ho visto il topino dei denti...


dai dai, cunta su...


----------



## Old Confù (27 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e poi diciamocela tutta! rifiutare un pompino è da pirla!


Anche... Bhè penso che le due signore fossero avvezze a questo genere di approcci o comunque non fossero proprio fedelissime....quindi a parità di cosa sarebbe stato uno svago tanto quanto per oscar.

Ma lui per me ci fà una pessima figura...sembra uno di quelli in piena crisi dei 50 che va a cercare una ragazzina che lo faccia sentire giovane...

Ma ti pare che c'è bisogno di fare stè cose?!? Molte donne(come del resto gli uomini) sono attratti dai complimenti...poi ovviamente dipende dal soggetto che li fà e da altre cose, ma nn ha scoperto l'acqua calda con questo esperimento...

si è rivelato solo un narcisista!!!


----------



## Old essepi (27 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e poi diciamocela tutta! rifiutare un pompino è da pirla!


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Anche... Bhè penso che le due signore fossero avvezze a questo genere di approcci o comunque non fossero proprio fedelissime....quindi a parità di cosa sarebbe stato uno svago tanto quanto per oscar.
> 
> Ma lui per me ci fà una pessima figura...sembra uno di quelli in piena crisi dei 50 che va a cercare una ragazzina che lo faccia sentire giovane...
> 
> ...


confù...lo so, son fatta strana...a me se fanno un bel complimento non offro subito un pompino...
Minimo minimo aspetto il dopocena


----------



## MK (27 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> confù...lo so, son fatta strana...*a me se fanno un bel complimento non offro subito un pompino...*
> Minimo minimo aspetto il dopocena


----------



## Old mirtilla (27 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e poi diciamocela tutta! rifiutare un pompino è da pirla!





Emmekappa2 ha detto:


>


 

mi associo!


----------



## La Lupa (27 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> dai dai, cunta su...


Ehhhh... guarda... ora non mi ricordo bene se era vodka o cachassa, sta di fatto che s'era fatta un'ora.... e davanti al baretto eravamo restati in pochi. Una partitina a cirulla, un calcetto, due cannette...

E ce lo siamo trovato davanti così.

Enooooorme.

Un topone di dimensioni dinosauriche.
E vicino a lui, piccoletto, un omino col soprabito, un cappello in mano e un cartone nell'altra con su scritto FATE UN OFFERTA AL TOPINO DEI DENTI.

E così è andata.
Ci ha spiegato l'omino che il mercato è quello che è, e fatti due conti conveniva di più taglieggiare gli adulti che soddisfare i bambini.

Quindi... se vuoi mantenere tutti i denti, fai un'offerta.

Poi lui li ricicla.


Piaciuta?


----------



## Verena67 (27 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> Premesso che a me basta mia moglie e la mia amante, ed a loro sono fedele.



Senno' ci andava un fisico bestiale!!


----------



## Verena67 (27 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> Premesso che a me basta mia moglie e la mia amante, ed a loro sono fedele.
> Ho voluto fare alcuni esperimenti, ve ne riferisco due, fra quelli che ho fatto.
> 
> 1- telefono ad una donna con cui abbiamo sempre e solo avuto rapporti lavorativi, i discorsi non sono mai andati oltre l’aspetto puramente lavorativo. Lei è così “ perbene “, sempre seria e cortese, sposata, bambini, marito ok, insomma........una apparentemente inarrivabile.
> ...



o gioia!!!

Beh, direi l'esperimento l'ha fatto lei!



> 2 – sto passeggiando in città, vedo una signora, sui 35 o 40, bella, distinta, seria. Sta guardando le vetrine un negozio di utensili per la cucina, un negozio di classe, lussuoso. La seguo per un poco. Continuiamo a passeggiare. Si ferma a guardare la vetrina di un negozio di biancheria per la casa. La osservo. Entra in una pasticceria, compera una torta ed esce. Prosegue e poi si ferma a guardare la vetrina di un negozio di abbigliamento per signora.
> Mi avvicino e le dico “ non si spaventi, ma lo sa che lei è veramente fascinosa ? “.


ecco, una volta era l'unico tipo di abbordo conosciuto. Ora passi da maniaco.
Invece secondo me è da rivalutare...! (per gli interessati, eh!)



> Lei mi sorride, iniziamo a parlare, mi presento, le dico dove lavoro, le parlo di me, Lei fa altrettanto. Parliamo per circa un’oretta, di tutto, di tutto quello che vogliamo sapere l’uno dell’altro, parliamo dei nostri desideri e delle nostre aspettative.
> Arriva il momento.
> Io le dico che devo andare che si è fatto tardi, mia moglie mi aspetta, lei allora mi propone
> “ ti do il mio numero, così ci sentiamo se ti va “
> ...


beh, scusa, e che era il telefono amico?!
CAFONE!


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ehhhh... guarda... ora non mi ricordo bene se era vodka o cachassa, sta di fatto che s'era fatta un'ora.... e davanti al baretto eravamo restati in pochi. Una partitina a cirulla, un calcetto, due cannette...
> 
> E ce lo siamo trovato davanti così.
> 
> ...


tanto!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




non potresti aprire tu ogni tanto qualche tred?


----------



## Old oscar (27 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Certo che l'idiozia non ha limiti...eh...
> 
> ma davvero quanto insicuro devi essere per andare a testare persone potenzialmente inarrivabili?!?
> No davvero, è preoccupante questo tuo voler sedurre a tutti i costi!!!!
> ...


non vedo il motivo di insultare così le persone, ma se questo è il tuo modo di essere, ok, lo rispetto.


----------



## brugola (27 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> non vedo il motivo di insultare così le persone, ma se questo è il tuo modo di essere, ok, lo rispetto.


se tu sapessi quanto sono irrispettosi questi tuoi post coi tuoi pseudo esperimenti per dimostrare che le donne son tutte delle puttanone ...


----------



## MK (27 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> se tu sapessi quanto sono irrispettosi questi tuoi post coi tuoi pseudo esperimenti per dimostrare che le donne son tutte delle puttanone ...


A me non sembra proprio che il senso sia questo.


----------



## Old oscar (27 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> per me è tutto vero. Non mi stupisco affatto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


con la prima, ci conosciamo da una vita, siamo conoscenti da sempre, è per questo che si è presa questa libertà di espressione.
Neppure io mi sono stupito


----------



## brugola (27 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> A me non sembra proprio che il senso sia questo.


e quale è secondo te?


----------



## Old oscar (27 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e poi diciamocela tutta! rifiutare un pompino è da pirla!


anche tu però ...........con gli insulti ( ok, ho promesso che da te li accetto, gli insulti, intendevo )


----------



## MK (27 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> e quale è secondo te?


Sfatare un po' di luoghi comuni.


----------



## brugola (27 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sfatare un po' di luoghi comuni.


quali?
o rispondi in modo da spiegare se no...


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> Mi telefona il giorno dopo e mi dice “ peccato che tu non sia venuto........avevo proprio voglia di fartelo un bel Pom....ino “.
> *Mi lascia senza parole,* tergiverso, cambio argomento, e ritorno a parlare di lavoro.
> Spero proprio che non mi cerchi. IO stavo solamente facendo un esperimento.





oscar ha detto:


> con la prima, ci conosciamo da una vita, siamo conoscenti da sempre, è per questo che si è presa questa libertà di espressione.
> Neppure io mi sono stupito


deciditi.


----------



## ranatan (27 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> con la prima, ci conosciamo da una vita, siamo conoscenti da sempre, è per questo che si è presa questa libertà di espressione.
> Neppure io mi sono stupito


Allora ti ha preso per il culo.


----------



## Old oscar (27 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Senno' ci andava un fisico bestiale!!


si, hai ragione, e non è il mio caso


----------



## MK (27 Ottobre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Allora ti ha preso per il culo.


Dici? Secondo me invece diceva sul serio...


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> anche tu però ...........con gli insulti ( ok, ho promesso che da te li accetto, gli insulti, intendevo )


scusa , sono milanese e pirla non è un insulto..
Diciamo che sta al grullo toscano


----------



## Mari' (27 Ottobre 2008)

*!*

Questo SI ch'e' vero Amore  

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://video.corriere.it/?vxSiteId=...6ae-a40d-11dd-b65a-00144f02aabc&vxBitrate=300​


----------



## Old mirtilla (27 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> se tu sapessi quanto sono irrispettosi questi tuoi post coi tuoi pseudo esperimenti per dimostrare che le donne son tutte delle puttanone ...


 
bravissima brugoletta!!!


----------



## Old oscar (27 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> o gioia!!!
> 
> Beh, direi l'esperimento l'ha fatto lei!
> 
> ...


leggo una ironia acida, nel tuo post.

forse non hai letto bene le ultime righe, le ripropongo :

================
Mi è piaciuto molto la loro risolutezza, il loro non girare intorno all’argomento, IL loro essere presenti e concrete se non le si fanno i soliti discorsi banali di “ ipotetico corteggiamento “.

si, mi piacciono le donne. Brave !

=============

l'esperimento era per vedere e testare questa cosa di persona, tuttoquì.

LA prima persona, come ho detto, la conosco da tanto e siamo abbastanza in " confidenza lavorativa "


----------



## ranatan (27 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Dici? Secondo me invece diceva sul serio...


Magari l'ha detto tanto per fare una battuta...volgare ma sempre battuta...
In ogni modo resto della mia idea...non ci credo


----------



## Old irresponsabile (27 Ottobre 2008)

qualche anno fà lavoravo per una grossa multinazionale e si facevano i turni.
Compresi il sabato notte e la domenica notte.
Di notte, si sà, certe cose vengono meglio: quando poi uno si gioca un sabato sera coi fiocchi per starsene in ditta fino alle 6 di domenica mattina, è decisamente predisposto a prendersi una piccola rivincita.

Donne e uomini si lavorava a stretto contatto fra reparti, mensa, macchinette del caffè e saletta fumo.

Una ragazza di queste, che se io avevo si e no 23 anni ne avrà avuti 18 o 19, era decisamente "intraprendente" e molto esolicita nell'esprimere i concetti, decisamente provocante.

L'esperimento l'ho fatto io, quando mi ha rigirato una frase tipo quella della collega di oscar: peccato che appena si è trovata in mano il "topino dei dentini" è scappata.

Tutto questo per dire che a parole siamo tutti bravissimi, coi fatti però....

Oscar un consiglio: lascia perdere stì esperimenti, da una parte gratificano, ma nella maggioranza dei casi sono loro che stanno sperimentando, stanno sperimentando come si fà a far impazzire un uomo!


----------



## Old essepi (27 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Questo SI ch'e' vero Amore
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
direi... questo si che è vero ESPERIMENTO


----------



## Old oscar (27 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> se tu sapessi quanto sono irrispettosi questi tuoi post coi tuoi pseudo esperimenti per dimostrare che le donne son tutte delle puttanone ...


questo è quello che pensi tu, 
io non lo penso e non lo dico, dico questo 

=============================

Mi è piaciuto molto la loro risolutezza, il loro non girare intorno all’argomento, IL loro essere presenti e concrete se non le si fanno i soliti discorsi banali di “ ipotetico corteggiamento “.

si, mi piacciono le donne. Brave !
=================================


----------



## Old oscar (27 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> deciditi.


nulla da decidere, 
mi ha lasciato senza parole, ma non ne sono rimasto stupito, la conversazione era su toni molto " accesi "


----------



## brugola (27 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> questo è quello che pensi tu,
> io non lo penso e non lo dico, dico questo
> 
> =============================
> ...


 
da donna quello che hai scritto vuol solo dire quello che ho scritto.
aggiungendolo agli altri tuoi post dove sostieni che siam buone solo per fare sesso....ma che appena la donna inizia a innamorarsi diventa una piaga anale.
non è che vieni tu fresco fresco a prenderci per il culo eh??


----------



## Old oscar (27 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> .
> 
> .
> 
> ...


----------



## Mari' (27 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> nulla da decidere,
> mi ha lasciato senza parole, ma non ne sono rimasto stupito, la conversazione era su toni molto " accesi "


Cosa ne sai tu, se non sono state loro a fare "L'Esperimento" su di te?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Per vedere la TUA re-azione


----------



## Old oscar (27 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> da donna quello che hai scritto vuol solo dire quello che ho scritto.
> aggiungendolo agli altri tuoi post dove sostieni che siam buone solo per fare sesso....ma che appena la donna inizia a innamorarsi diventa una piaga anale.
> non è che vieni tu fresco fresco a prenderci per il culo eh??


Dio, non ho mai detto cose del genere.

eh si, dopo la costruzione della Torre di Babele è diventato tutto più difficile.

rispetto la tua visione, e la tua comprensione dei miei scritti.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (27 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> irresponsabile ha detto:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


----------



## Old oscar (27 Ottobre 2008)

ma dico io, invece di prendervela con me perchè non si parla della 
risolutezza delle donne in certe occasioni , del loro non girare intorno all’argomento, Del loro essere presenti e concrete se non le si fanno i soliti discorsi banali di “ ipotetico corteggiamento “ ?

mah, probabilmente mi spiego male io.


----------



## Old oscar (27 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> oscar ha detto:
> 
> 
> > non era questo che intendevo dire.
> ...


----------



## Old irresponsabile (27 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> ma dico io, invece di prendervela con me perchè non si parla della
> risolutezza delle donne in certe occasioni , del loro non girare intorno all’argomento, Del loro essere presenti e concrete se non le si fanno i soliti discorsi banali di “ ipotetico corteggiamento “ ?
> 
> mah, probabilmente mi spiego male io.


è un argomento interessante, piacerebbe anche a me parlarne liberamente con un serio confronto.
E' che se dici che hai incontrato una donna risoluta e ti rispondono che tu vuoi farle passare tutte per gran puxxane, abbiamo finito di parlare prima ancora di iniziare.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (27 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> irresponsabile ha detto:
> 
> 
> > non so, io non mi comporto così, non voglio far impazzire nessuno.
> ...


----------



## Old oscar (27 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> è un argomento interessante, piacerebbe anche a me parlarne liberamente con un serio confronto.
> E' che se dici che hai incontrato una donna risoluta e ti rispondono che tu vuoi farle passare tutte per gran puxxane, abbiamo finito di parlare prima ancora di iniziare.


eh, si, hai perfettamente ragione.
Peccato...........


----------



## MK (27 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> è un argomento interessante, piacerebbe anche a me parlarne liberamente con un serio confronto.
> E' che se dici che hai incontrato una donna risoluta e ti rispondono che tu vuoi farle passare tutte per gran puxxane, abbiamo finito di parlare prima ancora di iniziare.


Si fa ma non si dice.


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Ottobre 2008)

il 99,9 % dei tred di irresponsabile ed oscar finiscono con:
_peccato perchè era un argomento che sarebbe stato  interessante approfondire ma non ci hanno capito.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	











_


----------



## Old irresponsabile (27 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> il 99,9 % dei tred di irresponsabile ed oscar finiscono con:
> _peccato perchè era un argomento che sarebbe stato interessante approfondire ma non ci hanno capito..
> 
> 
> ...


amore mio, prova a fare uno sforzo per capirci.

Da parte mia troverai sempre, tempo per il forum permettendo, l'impegno a spiegarmi il meglio possibile.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (27 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Si fa ma non si dice.


scusa, riconosco tutta la mia ristrettezza mentale, ma non riesco a capire cosa vuoi dire...


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> amore mio, prova a fare uno sforzo per capirci.
> 
> Da parte mia troverai sempre, tempo per il forum permettendo, l'impegno a spiegarmi il meglio possibile.


amore mio  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 , devo compiere già tanti di quelli sforzi ultimamente che sarebbe crudele affibiarmene altri


----------



## MK (27 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> scusa, riconosco tutta la mia ristrettezza mentale, ma non riesco a capire cosa vuoi dire...


Che le donne (beh mica tutte) certe cose le fanno eccome, ma non lo dicono, raccontano che o con amore o nulla. Raccontano...


----------



## Old irresponsabile (27 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Che le donne (beh mica tutte) certe cose le fanno eccome, ma non lo dicono, raccontano che o con amore o nulla. Raccontano...


mmmmmmmmh!


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Che le donne (beh mica tutte) certe cose le fanno eccome, ma non lo dicono, raccontano che o con amore o nulla. Raccontano...


certe donne invece sono talmente discrete che si fanno i cazzi loro  senza problemi e non li raccontano a destra e a manca.
Ammetto che siano razza in estinzione ma qualche esemplare ancora in giro c'è


----------



## Old irresponsabile (27 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> amore mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hai ragione, la vita è già abbastanza dura così com'è.

Provo a rimettere in carreggiata il 3D: in effetti per me ( parlo di ME, capito brugola? ) l'intraprendenza di una donna è sempre stato un ostacolo: spaventa, toglie il gusto della conquista.

Ben venga quello che si dice, che le donne raccontano che....poi però!


----------



## MK (27 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> *certe donne invece sono talmente discrete che si fanno i cazzi loro senza problemi e non li raccontano a destra e a manca.*
> Ammetto che siano razza in estinzione ma qualche esemplare ancora in giro c'è


Se la raccontano comunque... Non c'è niente di male eh...


----------



## Old irresponsabile (27 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Se la raccontano comunque... Non c'è niente di male eh...


 
anzi.....non credo che esista cosa più eccitante di un racconto femminile!


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Se la raccontano comunque... Non c'è niente di male eh...


ma cosa si raccontano?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




non mi vorrai far credere che anche tu pensi che oggi ci siano tante donne che non valutano una sana scopata senza coinvolgimenti sentimentali eh??


----------



## MK (27 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> anzi.....non credo che esista cosa più eccitante di un racconto femminile!
























   non intendevo in quel senso....


----------



## Old irresponsabile (27 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> non intendevo in quel senso....


 
e finalmente ti ho strappato un sorriso!

sempre stì post seri e pacati....e ridi! e ridi, che le donne quando ridono sono ancora più belle!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (27 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma cosa si raccontano??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
se ne conosci, presenta.....


----------



## MK (27 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma cosa si raccontano??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si raccontano che ci sia altro, si fanno intortare da altro, per poi piangersi addosso. Ci sono ci sono.


----------



## Old Alexantro (27 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non mi vorrai far credere che anche tu pensi che oggi ci siano tante donne che non valutano una sana scopata senza coinvolgimenti sentimentali eh??


 ci sono ci sono
le ho viste di recente sulla slitta di babbo natale......


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Si raccontano che ci sia altro, si fanno intortare da altro, per poi piangersi addosso. Ci sono ci sono.


io non ne conosco.
Sarà che le mie amiche non si aspettano giudizi o altro.
Quindi non ha senso mentire.


----------



## MK (27 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io non ne conosco.
> Sarà che le mie amiche non si aspettano giudizi o altro.
> Quindi non ha senso mentire.


Nemmeno le mie amiche. Ma da qui a dire che non esistano...

Guarda io mi in***** pure con gli uomini che fingono di corteggiare per arrivare al dunque. Ma se lo fanno è perchè dall'altra parte c'è richiesta non trovi?


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Nemmeno le mie amiche. Ma da qui a dire che non esistano...
> 
> Guarda io mi in***** pure con gli uomini che fingono di corteggiare per arrivare al dunque. Ma se lo fanno è perchè dall'altra parte c'è richiesta non trovi?


ma scusa, se non sono tue amiche come puoi dire che ce ne sono tante?
voglio dire, che campione usi per fare quest'affermazione?


----------



## Minerva (27 Ottobre 2008)

le mie amiche son più carine delle vostre.e ne ho 27, 8


----------



## MK (27 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma scusa, se non sono tue amiche come puoi dire che ce ne sono tante?
> voglio dire, che campione usi per fare quest'affermazione?


Conoscenti...


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Conoscenti...


e le conoscenti ti vengono a raccontare che trombano solo se s'innamorano??


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> le mie amiche son più carine delle vostre.e ne ho 27, 8



io molte meno


----------



## MK (27 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e le conoscenti ti vengono a raccontare che trombano solo se s'innamorano??


eh già...


----------



## Old oscar (27 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Che le donne (beh mica tutte) certe cose le fanno eccome, ma non lo dicono, raccontano che o con amore o nulla. Raccontano...


il fatto che facciano " certe cose " ( innominabili  forse ? ) non significa che sono delle p...ane. Sono delle donne, punto e basta.
Non mi permetto nemmeno di pensarle certe cose. mah, forse sono fatto male io.


----------



## Mari' (27 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e le conoscenti ti vengono a raccontare che trombano solo se s'innamorano??





Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> eh già...


Ma di cosa state parlando?


----------



## MK (27 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> il fatto che facciano " certe cose " ( innominabili forse ? ) non significa che sono delle p...ane. *Sono delle donne, punto e basta.*
> Non mi permetto nemmeno di pensarle certe cose. mah, forse sono fatto male io.


Ma certo che sono donne, ci mancherebbe...


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma di cosa state parlando?


bhò, qualunque sia il discorso io mi arrendo....


----------



## Mari' (27 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> bhò, qualunque sia il discorso io mi arrendo....



Va, scegli ... e buona salute


----------



## Old oscar (27 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma certo che sono donne, ci mancherebbe...


 
io non ho pensato e non penso che la mia collega o la signora che ho incontrato in città siano donne " facili " ( il termine put..na non lo sopporto ) per come si sono comportate con me. 

Sono donne che sanno quello che vogliono, sono donne risolute. Tuttoquì

Sono donne che, come dice Irresponsabile, possono anche spaventare un uomo per la loro intraprendenza. 
A me questo piace di una donna. MI piace che si senta libera di essere come è, senza la paura di essere giudicata, senza il bisogno di " far finta " di essere la preda. 
Non mi sembra davvero di insultare le donne pensando queste cose, anzi.


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Va, scegli ... e buona salute


figurati..da oggi sono pure in fioretto


----------



## Verena67 (27 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> leggo una ironia acida, nel tuo post.
> 
> forse non hai letto bene le ultime righe, le ripropongo :
> 
> ...


 
Non concordo con nessuna delle tue impostazioni, e da donna (che ha una vita sessuale! Non si direbbe, eh!) ti dico: io non ci verrei manco a prendere un caffé, con te!

La confidenza lavorativa deve per l'appunto restare LAVORATIVA: tu hai travalicato, e hai fatto male (e siccome nessuna "buona azione" resta impunita..!). Il dopo non cancella questa prima fondamentale mancanza di rispetto!

Quanto alle chiacchiere pro bono con l'estranea, un gentiluomo non fa perdere tempo ad una signora.

Poi sai quel finto buonismo politically correct per cui la donna ROIA è una vera donna, vallo a rivendere a tua moglie, che qui noi non siamo nate ieri!

Tutto qui!


----------



## MK (27 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> io non ho pensato e non penso che la mia collega o la signora che ho incontrato in città siano donne " facili " ( il termine put..na non lo sopporto ) per come si sono comportate con me.
> 
> Sono donne che sanno quello che vogliono, sono donne risolute. Tuutquì
> 
> ...


Nemmeno a me sembrano insulti. Poi magari io certe cose non le direi (parlo della tua amica), ma ognuno fa e dice quello che vuole...


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Poi sai quel finto buonismo politically correct per cui la donna ROIA è una vera donna, vallo a rivendere a tua moglie, che qui noi non siamo nate ieri!
> 
> Tutto qui!


























aggiungerei che di paraculi ne abbiamo le pallette piene


----------



## Verena67 (27 Ottobre 2008)

si, infatti!

Ma che roba!!

Tra l'altro proprio gente che di rapporti significativi non ne sa mettere in piedi manco mezzo...né con la moglie, né con l'amante!


----------



## Old oscar (27 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non concordo con nessuna delle tue impostazioni, e da donna (che ha una vita sessuale! Non si direbbe, eh!) ti dico: io non ci verrei manco a prendere un caffé, con te!
> 
> La confidenza lavorativa deve per l'appunto restare LAVORATIVA: tu hai travalicato, e hai fatto male (e siccome nessuna "buona azione" resta impunita..!). Il dopo non cancella questa prima fondamentale mancanza di rispetto!
> 
> ...


violetto : e perchè non si direbbe ? non saprei, sono cose tue....

rosa : non è mia intenzione invitarti, ne te, ne nessuna delle donne del forum. Sono qui per parlare non per rimorchiare.

giallo : e perchè mai dovrei avere del finto buonismo ? qui poi? non ne vedo il motivo.


verde: sento rabbia in questa tua frase, il nominare mia moglie, poi, è una cosa molto scortese, ma non fa nulla. 
accetto.


----------



## MK (27 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> si, infatti!
> 
> Ma che roba!!
> 
> Tra l'altro proprio gente che di rapporti significativi non ne sa mettere in piedi manco mezzo...né con la moglie, né con l'amante!


Vere però che palle mettere sempre in mezzo le situazioni personali eh... Non si potrebbe evitare?


----------



## brugola (27 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> verde: sento rabbia in questa tua frase, il nominare mia moglie, poi, è una cosa molto scortese, ma non fa nulla.
> accetto.


ogni volta che ti si dice se di queste tue opinioni sulle donne è al corrente tua moglie svicoli o glissi.
è normale che tu perda credibilità..


----------



## Verena67 (27 Ottobre 2008)

Il concetto è che tu vuoi venderci una Weltanshauung (per Irresponsabile: concezione del mondo) che è decotta e fasulla.

Ecco, mollala.

E mo' basta.


----------



## Verena67 (27 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Vere però che palle mettere sempre in mezzo le situazioni personali eh... Non si potrebbe evitare?


 
A' Monica.

Questi ci fanno due palle così con le loro situazioni personali (l'amante Wonderwoman di Oscar, la moglie frigida di Irresponsabile) e poi sparano sentenze...scusa eh!!


----------



## Old oscar (27 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> si, infatti!
> 
> Ma che roba!!
> 
> Tra l'altro proprio gente che di rapporti significativi non ne sa mettere in piedi manco mezzo...né con la moglie, né con l'amante!


eh, si sei davvero arrabbiata. Stai elargendo giudizi assoluti dall'alto del tuo perbenismo.


----------



## Old oscar (27 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ogni volta che ti si dice se di queste tue opinioni sulle donne è al corrente tua moglie svicoli o glissi.
> è normale che tu perda credibilità..


non tengo ad avere la tua credibilità, sono qui per parlare.


----------



## Verena67 (27 Ottobre 2008)

E chi se ne frega! Così la vedo, sopportami.


----------



## Minerva (27 Ottobre 2008)

posso avere due vibes e una Weltanshauung ?


----------



## Verena67 (27 Ottobre 2008)

anche tre, e con le nacchere!


----------



## brugola (27 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> non tengo ad avere la tua credibilità, sono qui per parlare.


di tua moglie e della tua amante.
però poi non vuoi giudizi personali.
allora parli di donne con le quali hai rapporti o rapporti mancati.
e non ti si può andare sul personale.
vedi tu...


----------



## Old oscar (27 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> A' Monica.
> 
> Questi ci fanno due palle così con le loro situazioni personali (l'amante Wonderwoman di Oscar, la moglie frigida di Irresponsabile) e poi sparano sentenze...scusa eh!!


a me sempbra che le sentenze le " spari " tu 

se hai " due palle " ( come dici tu ) puoi sempre non leggere

ps: ma dove è andata a finire l'educata ,adorabile,........  Verena ?


----------



## MK (27 Ottobre 2008)

*Ma qualche*

voce fuori dal coro mai eh? Che palle...


----------



## Verena67 (27 Ottobre 2008)

Oggi è stufa di leggere sempre le stesse cose.

Dai, Oscar. Se sei qui per dire qualcosa di significativo, dillo.

Se voglio sentir parlare di "mioccuggino" mi guardo "la vita in diretta"....!


----------



## Old oscar (27 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> di tua moglie e della tua amante.
> però poi non vuoi giudizi personali.
> allora parli di donne con le quali hai rapporti o rapporti mancati.
> e non ti si può andare sul personale.
> vedi tu...


mah, .............giuro, non capisco il post.


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Vere però che palle mettere sempre in mezzo le situazioni personali eh... Non si potrebbe evitare?


t'invito a rileggere la prima riga del tred.
Ne ha parlato lui inizialmente. della moglie e dell'amante con una frase ridicola-
Ma poi cosa c'entra il personale? qui tutti parliamo del nostro personale e lo mettiamo in discussione con altri nel momento in cui lo pubblichiamo.
Che cavolo vuol dire la frase _che palle mettere sempre in mezzo le situazioni personali eh... Non si potrebbe evitare? _in un forum come questo??

In un forum con la sezione confessionale di che si parla? di parole incrociate?


----------



## Mari' (27 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> *voce fuori dal coro mai eh?* Che palle...


E' l'unico


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> voce fuori dal coro mai eh? Che palle...
















  ma tu fai la voce fuori dal coro per distinguerti??


----------



## Verena67 (27 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> mah, .............giuro, non capisco il post.


 
a me pare chiarissimo!


----------



## Verena67 (27 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma tu fai la voce fuori dal coro per distinguerti??


 
no, lei è adorabile così di suo!


----------



## Verena67 (27 Ottobre 2008)

*OT Chinotto*



Mari' ha detto:


> E' l'unico


 
sono rimasta sconvolta: SAVONA E' LA CITTA' DEL CHINOTTO!!!


----------



## brugola (27 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> a me pare chiarissimo!


ah ecco..pensavo di essermi un filino rincoglionita..


----------



## Old oscar (27 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Oggi è stufa di leggere sempre le stesse cose.
> 
> Dai, Oscar. Se sei qui per dire qualcosa di significativo, dillo.
> 
> Se voglio sentir parlare di "mioccuggino" mi guardo "la vita in diretta"....!


si ma, almeno l'educazione..........

mah. non sono qui per dire nulla di significativo. 
Sono qui per parlare, per essere quello che sono. 
Un cretino forse ? ok lo accetto, 
quello che mi da fastidio ( poco poco lo ammetto ) 
sono g: insulti gratuiti, gli sfoghi citando cose personalie  la mancanza di educazione. 
ma va bene così............
accetto la cosa.


----------



## Mari' (27 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> sono rimasta sconvolta: SAVONA E' LA CITTA' DEL CHINOTTO!!!



Ma guarda!


----------



## Verena67 (27 Ottobre 2008)

Insulti non ne vedo da nessuna parte...tu ne vedi?

Comunque. Il messaggio è stato chiaro, mi pare.


----------



## Verena67 (27 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma guarda!


 il mio sconvolgimento nasce dal fatto che è piena di CARTELLI (pagati dal contribuente?) che dicono BENVENUTI NELLA CITTA' DEL CHINOTTO!


----------



## Old oscar (27 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Insulti non ne vedo da nessuna parte...tu ne vedi?
> 
> Comunque. Il messaggio è stato chiaro, mi pare.


rosso : è questa la cosa buffa 

verde : anche il mio, mi pare.


----------



## Mari' (27 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> il mio sconvolgimento nasce dal fatto che è piena di CARTELLI (pagati dal contribuente?) che dicono BENVENUTI NELLA CITTA' DEL CHINOTTO!


sono degli specialisti, allora


----------



## brugola (27 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> il mio sconvolgimento nasce dal fatto che è piena di CARTELLI (pagati dal contribuente?) che dicono BENVENUTI NELLA CITTA' DEL CHINOTTO!


da me invece dicono:
BENVENUTI NEL PAESE DEI BALOCCHI!!!


----------



## Mari' (27 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> da me invece dicono:
> BENVENUTI NEL PAESE DEI BALOCCHI!!!


Che teneri eh?


----------



## Minerva (27 Ottobre 2008)

ma perchè oscar scrive in colorama?


----------



## Mari' (27 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma perchè oscar scrive in colorama?


E' un decoratore.


----------



## Bruja (27 Ottobre 2008)

*Asudem*



Asudem ha detto:


> certe donne invece sono talmente discrete che si fanno i cazzi loro senza problemi e non li raccontano a destra e a manca.
> Ammetto che siano razza in estinzione ma qualche esemplare ancora in giro c'è


Sono quelle che fanno per sé e non per la propaganda di sé.
Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (27 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> posso avere due vibes e una Weltanshauung ?





Verena67 ha detto:


> anche tre, e con le nacchere!


Credo di amarvi.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (27 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Il concetto è che tu vuoi venderci una Weltanshauung (per Irresponsabile: concezione del mondo) che è decotta e fasulla.
> 
> Ecco, mollala.
> 
> E mo' basta.


come facevi a sapere che non conoscevo il significato?

Tu non me la racconti mica giusta, neh.....


----------



## Old irresponsabile (27 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> A' Monica.
> 
> Questi ci fanno due palle così con le loro situazioni personali (l'amante Wonderwoman di Oscar, la moglie frigida di Irresponsabile) e poi sparano sentenze...scusa eh!!


aoooh! io non ho sparato nè sentenze nè giudizi.

Ma perchè mi devi mettere sempre in mezzo a me?


----------



## Old oscar (27 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sono quelle che fanno per sé e non per la propaganda di sé.
> Bruja


si, queste sono le persone che preferisco, non che siano le migliori, sono quelle che preferisco io, un mio gusto personale.


----------



## Old oscar (27 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> t'invito a rileggere la prima riga del tred.
> Ne ha parlato lui inizialmente. della moglie e dell'amante con una frase ridicola-
> Ma poi cosa c'entra il personale? qui tutti parliamo del nostro personale e lo mettiamo in discussione con altri nel momento in cui lo pubblichiamo.
> Che cavolo vuol dire la frase _che palle mettere sempre in mezzo le situazioni personali eh... Non si potrebbe evitare? _in un forum come questo??
> ...


rosso : a me non sembra ridicola, l'ho messa per chiarire l'atteggiamento psicologico che  avevo e che ho, che è quello di chi non cerca assolutamente una avventura galante.

blu : infatti, ho postato il 3d nella sezione forum libero, non in quella  " confessionale "


----------



## Old oscar (27 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Il concetto è che tu vuoi venderci una Weltanshauung (per Irresponsabile: concezione del mondo) che è decotta e fasulla.
> 
> Ecco, mollala.
> 
> E mo' basta.


a me sembra che sia la vostra concezione de mondo  che è ormai vecchia e fasulla, siamo nel 2008, la percentuale di tradimenti nelle coppie è altissima. 

Il mondo si evolve verso un aumento di entropia che tu lo voglia o no. 
Non potrai fermarlo, anche se predicherai per altri mille anni ( lo dico con rincrescimento )


----------



## Verena67 (27 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Credo di amarvi.


facciamo una bella orgia!


----------



## Verena67 (27 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> aoooh! io non ho sparato nè sentenze nè giudizi.
> 
> Ma perchè *mi devi mettere sempre in mezzo a me*?


ci stavi bene!


----------



## Verena67 (27 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> come facevi a sapere che non conoscevo il significato?
> 
> Tu non me la racconti mica giusta, neh.....


diciamo...un intuizione!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (27 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ci stavi bene!





Verena67 ha detto:


> diciamo...un intuizione!


impazzisco quando le donne mi punzecchiano con cotanta furbizia!


----------



## Old Sintesi (27 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> Premesso che a me basta mia moglie e la mia amante, ed a loro sono fedele.
> Ho voluto fare alcuni esperimenti, ve ne riferisco due, fra quelli che ho fatto.
> 
> 1-     telefono ad una donna con cui abbiamo sempre e solo avuto rapporti lavorativi, i discorsi non sono mai andati oltre l’aspetto puramente lavorativo. Lei è così “ perbene “, sempre seria e cortese, sposata, bambini, marito ok, insomma........una apparentemente inarrivabile.
> ...


Gli altri esperimenti come sono andati?
Sto prendendo appunti....


----------



## Old Buscopann (27 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> Premesso che a me basta mia moglie e la mia amante, ed a loro sono fedele.
> Ho voluto fare alcuni esperimenti, ve ne riferisco due, fra quelli che ho fatto.
> 
> 1- telefono ad una donna con cui abbiamo sempre e solo avuto rapporti lavorativi, i discorsi non sono mai andati oltre l’aspetto puramente lavorativo. Lei è così “ perbene “, sempre seria e cortese, sposata, bambini, marito ok, insomma........una apparentemente inarrivabile.
> ...


A me sto qui me sembra il cugino di Insonne

Buscopann


----------



## Old oscar (27 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> a me sembra che sia la vostra concezione de mondo  che è ormai vecchia e fasulla, siamo nel 2008, la percentuale di tradimenti nelle coppie è altissima.
> 
> Il mondo si evolve verso un aumento di entropia che tu lo voglia o no.
> Non potrai fermarlo, anche se predicherai per altri mille anni ( lo dico con rincrescimento )


aspettavo con ardore una tua risposta cara Verena 
non menare il can per l'aia  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ( lo dico con simpatia, s'intende )


----------



## Old oscar (27 Ottobre 2008)

Sintesi ha detto:


> Gli altri esperimenti come sono andati?
> Sto prendendo appunti....


credimi, io sono l'ultima persona da cui puoi prendere appunti.


----------



## Verena67 (27 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> aspettavo con ardore una tua risposta cara Verena
> non menare il can per l'aia
> 
> 
> ...


veramente ho letto prima di corsa e ho pensato (traduzione postuma di pensieri....se vuoi):  Oscar non ha affatto capito quello che io e le altre gli stiamo dicendo.

Non mi illudo affatto che nel mondo non ci siano tradimenti: anzi!

non vedo altro che tradimenti ovunque!!!

Ma penso che quello che tu ed altri, a corto di migliori spiegazioni, indicate come uno "spirito del tempo" (Minerva c'ho il parolone tedesco anche qui ma me lo tengo nella penna! 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















   Diamo un po' di tregua a Irresponsabile...), sia solo un comodo, striminzito abitino su virtu' parecchio consunte.

Tu è da quando sei arrivato qui che cerchi di convincere che si è vero il mondo è uno schifo, ma allora tanto vale sguazzare nel fango, perché è divertente, politicamente corretto e non ci si sporca piu' di tanto!

Io ti dico, come dicevano gli antichi (Wilde?), che a giocare con i maiali ci si sporca e loro  - ma LORO, non TUTTI o peggio TUTTE - si divertono da matti!!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> rosso : a me non sembra ridicola, l'ho messa per chiarire l'atteggiamento psicologico che  avevo e che ho, che è quello di chi non cerca assolutamente *una avventura galante.*
> 
> blu : infatti, ho postato il 3d nella sezione forum libero, non in quella  " confessionale "




























oscar alla moglie: "siamo sposati, ma non voglio un'avventura galante con te"
dite che una padellata con il fondo acciaio inox alto 2 cm riesce qualcuno a togliergliela?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> Premesso che a me basta mia moglie e la mia amante, ed a loro sono fedele.
> Ho voluto fare alcuni esperimenti, ve ne riferisco due, fra quelli che ho fatto.
> 
> 1-     telefono ad una donna con cui abbiamo sempre e solo avuto rapporti lavorativi, i discorsi non sono mai andati oltre l’aspetto puramente lavorativo. Lei è così “ perbene “, sempre seria e cortese, sposata, bambini, marito ok, insomma........una apparentemente inarrivabile.
> ...



un tizio che pedina un'estranea, più che uno che fa esperimenti mi sembra un disturbato.

certo, hai di buono che sei fedele


----------



## Old Confù (27 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> confù...lo so, son fatta strana...a me se fanno un bel complimento non offro subito un pompino...
> Minimo minimo aspetto il dopocena


vabbè...come si dice, la verità stà sempre nel mezzo....lui l'avrà fatta un pò egaerata con la storia del pompino....lei credo che cmq nn vedesse l'ora di svagarsi un attimo!!!!

sarebbero stati una bella coppia...

il fatto che cmq facendo il simpatico e dei complimenti ci esce il numero di cell.(Cfr. seconda storia) lì ci può anche stare, anche se in molte(compresa io) sono quelle che evitano di dare il cell.  a prima volta e ad un tipo appena conosciuto...


----------



## Old irresponsabile (28 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> veramente ho letto prima di corsa e ho pensato (traduzione postuma di pensieri....se vuoi): Oscar non ha affatto capito quello che io e le altre gli stiamo dicendo.
> 
> Non mi illudo affatto che nel mondo non ci siano tradimenti: anzi!
> 
> ...


no no no, distruggimi.....mi piace!


----------



## Old oscar (28 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> vabbè...come si dice, la verità stà sempre nel mezzo....lui l'avrà fatta un pò egaerata con la storia del pompino....lei credo che cmq nn vedesse l'ora di svagarsi un attimo!!!!
> 
> sarebbero stati una bella coppia...
> 
> il fatto che cmq facendo il simpatico e dei complimenti ci esce il numero di cell.(Cfr. seconda storia) lì ci può anche stare, anche se in molte(compresa io) sono quelle che evitano di dare il cell. a prima volta e ad un tipo appena conosciuto...


rosso : fare il simpatico non è nella mia natura, lo trovo addirittura ridicolo, farlo per far la corte.


----------



## Old oscar (28 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> veramente ho letto prima di corsa e ho pensato (traduzione postuma di pensieri....se vuoi): Oscar non ha affatto capito quello che io e le altre gli stiamo dicendo.
> 
> Non mi illudo affatto che nel mondo non ci siano tradimenti: anzi!
> 
> ...


 
Rosso : io penso la stessa cosa di voi " predicatrici " ( lo dico con simpatia ) . Tu e le altre indossate un abitino che non è più ( non lo è mai stato ) di moda, una idealizzazione di una natura che non ci appartiene.

verde : non cerco di convincere nessuno e non do consigli non richiesti, dico come vedo le cose.

il mondo è fantastico, così com'è, non cambierei una virgola. Così è come lo vedo io. Non dare una tua visualizzazione della realtà ai miei occhi, te ne prego.

viola : sguazzare nel fango ?( sporco ). Io non faccio distinzioni, non esisto lo sporco ed il pulito. Esiste la vita e l'esistenza . 
Io voglio vivere, non esistere


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> a me sembra che sia la vostra concezione de mondo  che è ormai vecchia e fasulla, siamo nel 2008, la percentuale di tradimenti nelle coppie è altissima.
> *
> Il mondo si evolve verso un aumento di entropia che tu lo voglia o no.*
> Non potrai fermarlo, anche se predicherai per altri mille anni ( lo dico con rincrescimento )


è lo stesso ragionamento di quelli che evadono le tasse, fregano poco alla volta, e giustificano le porcate che fanno ...ovviamente è un'iperbole ma il senso è quello.


----------



## MK (28 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> rosso : fare il simpatico non è nella mia natura, lo trovo addirittura ridicolo, farlo per far la corte.


----------



## Old oscar (28 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> è lo stesso ragionamento di quelli che evadono le tasse, fregano poco alla volta, e giustificano le porcate che fanno ...ovviamente è un'iperbole ma il senso è quello.


 
non capisco il nesso fra entropia, il secondo principio della termodinamica e le tasse. 
mah,..................... ci sarà.


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Ottobre 2008)

*Oscar*

per una volta vai sulla fiducia


----------



## La Lupa (28 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> a me sembra che sia la vostra concezione de mondo che è ormai vecchia e fasulla, siamo nel 2008, la percentuale di tradimenti nelle coppie è altissima.
> 
> *Il mondo si evolve verso un aumento di entropia che tu lo voglia o no. *
> Non potrai fermarlo, anche se predicherai per altri mille anni ( lo dico con rincrescimento )


Ma...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... io non starei a scomodare l'entropia cosmica per giustificare un paio di ciullate extraconiugali, eh...


----------



## Old Lineadombra (28 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Si dice "ciullate" o "ciulate"? Secondo me la seconda.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (28 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Si dice "ciullate" o "ciulate"? Secondo me la seconda.


 
quoto per la seconda


----------



## Verena67 (28 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> Rosso : io penso la stessa cosa di voi " predicatrici " ( lo dico con simpatia ) . Tu e le altre indossate un abitino che non è più ( non lo è mai stato ) di moda, una idealizzazione di una natura che non ci appartiene.
> 
> verde : non cerco di convincere nessuno e non do consigli non richiesti, dico come vedo le cose.
> 
> ...


 
Lo sai che il RELATIVISMO (quello che tu testé propugni) è considerato - da chi si interessa di etica -  tra i peggiori dei mali?!

Bacio!


----------



## Old oscar (28 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rosso: però che terminologia colorita

Non voglio certo scomodare l'entropia, non sono io a portare il discorso su questo livello di serietà, è stata Vera.


----------



## Old oscar (28 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Lo sai che il RELATIVISMO (quello che tu testé propugni) è considerato - da chi si interessa di etica - tra i peggiori dei mali?!
> 
> Bacio!


io non " propugno " nulla e  non voglio convincere nessuno.

a volte, per sentirsi vivi, bisogna essere dalla parte del " male ".
Il concetto di   " male " cambia a seconda della latitudine e longitudine terreste, a seconda del periodo storico e dell'educazione di chi lo ricerca.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (28 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Lo sai che il RELATIVISMO (quello che tu testé propugni) è considerato - da chi si interessa di etica - tra i peggiori dei mali?!
> 
> Bacio!


 
questa Donna ( con la D maiuscola ) ha un'intelligenza ed una cultura superiori alla media.

Mi inchino a cotanta capacità...


----------



## Old oscar (28 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> questa Donna ( con la D maiuscola ) ha un'intelligenza ed una cultura superiori alla media.
> 
> Mi inchino a cotanta capacità...


si ma non ha ancora capito che 

l'ultimo rifugio delle personalità complicate sono le cose semplici.

Dopo aver mangiato ed assaporato il caviale bisogna imparare a riassaporare il pane ed il formaggio.

( beccati questa Vera..tiè 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Old irresponsabile (28 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> si ma non ha ancora capito che
> 
> l'ultimo rifugio delle personalità complicate sono le cose semplici.
> 
> ...


 
complimenti!


----------



## Old giulia (28 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> Premesso che a me basta mia moglie e la mia amante, ed a loro sono fedele.
> Ho voluto fare alcuni esperimenti, ve ne riferisco due, fra quelli che ho fatto.
> 
> 1- telefono ad una donna con cui abbiamo sempre e solo avuto rapporti lavorativi, i discorsi non sono mai andati oltre l’aspetto puramente lavorativo. Lei è così “ perbene “, sempre seria e cortese, sposata, bambini, marito ok, insomma........una apparentemente inarrivabile.
> ...


----------



## La Lupa (28 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Si dice "ciullate" o "ciulate"? Secondo me la seconda.


Lo ignoro.
E' un termine da polentoni no?
Sarà "ciulate", in effetti. 

Non saprei, io son terrona dentro.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (28 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Lo ignoro.
> E' un termine da polentoni no?
> Sarà "ciulate", in effetti.
> 
> Non saprei, io son terrona dentro.


non mi pare che abbia origini napoletane, direi più che è un termine toscano.

Però anche nel dialetto milanese ricorre spesso.

boh!


----------



## La Lupa (28 Ottobre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Hai visto anche tu quelle 2 puntate di Sexy in the city?
> Belle... sono piaciute anche a me!!!!


...


----------



## Old giulia (28 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> ...


Che c'è Lupacchiotto? Non erano quelle le puntate?


----------



## La Lupa (28 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> non mi pare che abbia origini napoletane, direi più che è un termine toscano.
> 
> Però anche nel dialetto milanese ricorre spesso.
> 
> boh!


Napolentane?

Sei dislessico Linea?

Polentoni. Ho scritto polentoni.

Da "mangia polenta". Che come è noto non è propriamente una specialità partenopea...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ragazzi... bisogna che ogni tanto il sangue lo lasciate defluire anche sopra la cinta dei pantaloni... non va mica bene così...


----------



## Mari' (28 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Napolentane?
> 
> Sei dislessico Linea?
> 
> ...


Avevo notato anch'io  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   mah, me so stata zitta


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ragazzi... bisogna che ogni tanto il sangue lo lasciate defluire anche sopra la cinta dei pantaloni... non va mica bene così...


----------



## Old irresponsabile (28 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Napolentane?
> 
> Sei dislessico Linea?
> 
> ...


sono in dubbio: ho letto male io o hai corretto il post? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma lo sai che sono convintissimo di aver letto napoletano?  ha bisogno di riposo.....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Ottobre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> oscar ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Premesso che a me basta mia moglie e la mia amante, ed a loro sono fedele.
> ...


----------



## La Lupa (28 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> sono in dubbio: ho letto male io o hai corretto il post?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se è per quello io ero convinta che tu fossi Lineadombra.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Io con te non ci parlo.
Sei un troll.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (28 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Se è per quello io ero convinta che tu fossi Lineadombra.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


le stelle più belle del cielo sono quelle che non vedi....


----------



## Old Confù (28 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> rosso : fare il simpatico non è nella mia natura, lo trovo addirittura ridicolo, farlo per far la corte.



Come lo definisci: _"signora non si spaventi, ma sa che la trovo davvero fascinosa?!?"_...Io ne avrei riso, ma hai ragione non è fare il simpatico, è essere ridicoli!!!

Tanto vale la naturalezza e la spontaneità di una cosa nata così per caso....anche se poi dovesse culminare in una sc@@pata e via....


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Come lo definisci: _"signora non si spaventi, ma sa che la trovo davvero fascinosa?!?"_...Io ne avrei riso, ma hai ragione non è fare il simpatico, è essere ridicoli!!!
> .
















   io vi adoro...

fascinosa però a me non l'hanno mai detto ...ne han dette tante altre ma quella no


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io vi adoro...
> 
> _f__ascinosa però a me non l'hanno mai detto_ ...ne han dette tante altre ma quella no


ti sei dimenticata di aggiungere "per fortuna"


----------



## Old Confù (28 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> io non " propugno " nulla e  non voglio convincere nessuno.
> 
> a volte, per sentirsi vivi, bisogna essere dalla parte del " male ".
> Il concetto di   " male " cambia a seconda della latitudine e longitudine terreste, a seconda del periodo storico e dell'educazione di chi lo ricerca.


Ma tu nn sei "il male" tesoro mio, sei solo uno stronzetto di infima categoria...che usa questi giochetti per esaltare il proprio ego...
Sai che c'è, che ti potremmo "ammirare" se fossi un bastardo vero....ma di quelli ormai ne sono rimasti pochi...perchè pur nel loro non dare certezze e nello spezzari il cuore, sanno bene cosa significhi rispetto...anche nei confronti di una persona con la quale tro_xx_bi e basta...
Tu invece non sai nemmeno dove stà di casa...e trovo i tuoi esperimenti di uno stupido aberrante!!!

P.S. 
Torno a ripetere, è una cosa idiota andare a stuzzicare una persona che nn ti sta filando, solo per dimostrare che anche le più "perbeniste" possono nascondere una vena da porca...perchè, per prima cosa siamo tutti sotto lo stesso cielo e può capitare di lasciarsi andare alle tentazioni, in secondo luogo perchè raccontandolo non sconvolgi nessuno e in terzo perchè nn ci credo nemmeno un minimo quando dici che ami le donne e questo loro essere schiette...
Il tuo obbiettivo era ben altro e si evince dalla tipologia con la quale ci hai provato!!!


----------



## Old Confù (28 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io vi adoro...
> 
> fascinosa però a me non l'hanno mai detto ...ne han dette tante altre ma quella no


Tanto la palma d'oro la detiene tua sorella.....ho adorato il suo utente *"Bella come una Madonna"*


ti giuro a volte gli uomini, nel voler fare complimenti se ne escono con cazzate che io mi vergogno di essere l'oggetto dell'apprezzamento!!!

Una volta un tizio disse ad una mia amica....(da premettere...la scena si svolge i Sicilia, la mia amica ha degli occhi azzurri, e qusto tizio un finto accento napoletano)

_Ah ki sì bedda...ku s'occhi...virdi, virdi comm'u mmari!!!!

_un quarto d'ora di risate assicurate!!!!


----------



## brugola (28 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> *Ma tu nn sei "il male" tesoro mio, sei solo uno stronzetto di infima categoria*...che usa questi giochetti per esaltare il proprio ego...
> !!!


 
la cosa ridicola è che si sentono davvero i dannati de noj altri coloro che hanno visto la luce e ce la spiegano


----------



## Old Confù (28 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> la cosa ridicola è che *si sentono davvero i dannati de noj altri *coloro che hanno visto la luce e ce la spiegano
















    Sai, ogni giorno che passa, credo di amarti sempre di più...!!!!


----------



## brugola (28 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Sai, ogni giorno che passa, credo di amarti sempre di più...!!!!


----------



## Verena67 (28 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> si ma non ha ancora capito che
> 
> l'ultimo rifugio delle personalità complicate sono le cose semplici.
> 
> ...


 
ehm...lo farei se la capissi! (temo di capirla, è la solita trita manfrina che se avessimo chi ci da' due botte....guarda caso, pero', io ce l'ho!)


----------



## Old oscar (29 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Come lo definisci: _"signora non si spaventi, ma sa che la trovo davvero fascinosa?!?"_...Io ne avrei riso, ma hai ragione non è fare il simpatico, è essere ridicoli!!!
> 
> Tanto vale la naturalezza e la spontaneità di una cosa nata così per caso....anche se poi dovesse culminare in una sc@@pata e via....


ok, hai ragione tu, sono ridicolo.


----------



## Old oscar (29 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Ma tu nn sei "il male" tesoro mio, sei solo uno stronzetto di infima categoria...che usa questi giochetti per esaltare il proprio ego...
> Sai che c'è, che ti potremmo "ammirare" se fossi un bastardo vero....ma di quelli ormai ne sono rimasti pochi...perchè pur nel loro non dare certezze e nello spezzari il cuore, sanno bene cosa significhi rispetto...anche nei confronti di una persona con la quale tro_xx_bi e basta...
> Tu invece non sai nemmeno dove stà di casa...e trovo i tuoi esperimenti di uno stupido aberrante!!!
> 
> ...


rosso: come mai tutta questa rabbia ? come mai questi insulti ? 

non ho neppure letto tutto il tuo post, perdonami, mi sono fermato alla terza riga ( dico sul serio ).


----------



## Old oscar (29 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ehm...lo farei se la capissi! (temo di capirla, è la solita trita manfrina che se avessimo chi ci da' due botte....guarda caso, pero', io ce l'ho!)


 
eh no; non è la solita manfrina, credimi. Non è da vedere così.

pensaci bene.



l'ultimo rifugio delle personalità complicate sono le cose semplici.


----------



## Verena67 (29 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> eh no; non è la solita manfrina, credimi. Non è da vedere così.
> 
> pensaci bene.
> 
> ...


 
e cioé?

no, sul serio, spiegami perché non ci arrivo. Io non sono una che vive nelle nuvole, ho avuto una relazione importante adulterina, quelle cose che dici tu le ho vissute e anche altre.

E so che non sono certo né edificanti, né risolutive. E  - alla fin fine - nemmeno tanto divertenti!


----------



## Old oscar (29 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> e cioé?
> 
> no, sul serio, spiegami perché non ci arrivo. Io non sono una che vive nelle nuvole, ho avuto una relazione importante adulterina, quelle cose che dici tu le ho vissute e anche altre.
> 
> E so che non sono certo né edificanti, né risolutive. E - alla fin fine - nemmeno tanto divertenti!


il mio è un discorso in generale, non ristretto alla vita sentimentale.

dico che, dopo essere passati attraverso 
la ricerca spirituale
le gioie dell'arte
le gioie della cultura e del sapere, del dialogo, del teorizzare e del filosofeggiare etc. etc. 

cose di cui una personalità complicata ha bisogno

alla fine si possono riscoprire le cose semplici, come mangiare, bere, fare l'amore, una sera al bar, etc. etc. 
Si può riscoprire la gioia semplice e terrena che queste cose possono dare.

IN quanto alla tua " relazione adulterina ", non saprei che dirti 
Forse se l'avessi vissuta in maniera " diversa " l'avresti trovata divertente ed edificante ? 
Non mi permetto di dare consigli o giudizi.

la lama di un chirurgo può curare ma può anche uccidere, dipende da come la usi.


----------



## Bruja (29 Ottobre 2008)

*oscar*



oscar ha detto:


> il mio è un discorso in generale, non ristretto alla vita sentimentale.
> 
> dico che, dopo essere passati attraverso
> la ricerca spirituale
> ...


In qualche nodo hai ragione, ma soprattutto perché per essere semplici, nel senso della tua frase che rammenta Wilde, e non sempliciotti, servono parecchie qualità.
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (29 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> il mio è un discorso in generale, non ristretto alla vita sentimentale.
> 
> dico che, dopo essere passati attraverso
> la ricerca spirituale
> ...


sono d'accordissimo. Infatti, per quel che mi riguarda, sono le gioie della mia vita, la mia famiglia in primis!!

Ti sembro una personalità lamentosa e piangente? (e - credimi - sotto certi aspetti ne avrei ben donde, ma io mi reputo, da sempre, una privilegiata...perché sono serena e ho affetti importanti a 360 °, marito e figli in primis...)

Ma questo E' un forum dove si teorizza e si filosofeggia! E' la sua ragione d'essere!

Tant'è che quando c'è occasione di incontrarsi - come è capitato - , si fa ben altro!!




> IN quanto alla tua " relazione adulterina ", non saprei che dirti
> Forse se l'avessi vissuta in maniera " diversa " l'avresti trovata divertente ed edificante ?
> Non mi permetto di dare consigli o giudizi.


il mio ex amante - anche lui non un allegrone, evidentemente - mi ha sempre detto "Siamo fatti così" (come la sigla del cartone animato, non so se lo conosci...). Pesanti.
Chi si assomiglia si piglia, evidentemente...!
Ma credimi, di occasioni ad una donna ne capitano tante. E io, chissà perché, sono sempre girata al largo...!



> la lama di un chirurgo può curare ma può anche uccidere, dipende da come la usi.


nel mio caso mi ha quasi uccisa, letteralmente, ma è stata una di quelle che Hamer - il medico tedesco padre del ragazzo morto a Cavallo per - ehm - intromissione del Signor Vittorio Emanuele di Savoia (guai a dire che lo ha ucciso! E' stato assolto, che diamine!) - chiama "crisi di guarigione"!

Bacio!


----------



## Mari' (29 Ottobre 2008)

*Senza polemica solo per capire, OK?*



Verena67 ha detto:


> sono d'accordissimo. Infatti, per quel che mi riguarda, sono le gioie della mia vita, la mia famiglia in primis!!
> 
> Ti sembro una personalità lamentosa e piangente? (e - credimi - sotto certi aspetti ne avrei ben donde, ma io mi reputo, da sempre, una privilegiata...perché sono serena e ho affetti importanti a 360 °, marito e figli in primis...)
> 
> ...


Ho letto i tuoi vecchi 3d/post.

Verena, ma se il tuo amante avesse veramente lasciato la Sua famiglia TU cosa avresti fatto?


----------



## Old Confù (29 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> rosso: come mai tutta questa rabbia ? come mai questi insulti ?
> 
> non ho neppure letto tutto il tuo post, perdonami, mi sono fermato alla terza riga ( dico sul serio ).


Caro Oscar, mica è rabbia la mia...non intendevo _str...etto _per offenderti...ma per sottolinearti uno status in cui ti riconosci e che ha triturato le palle...sei alla stregua di tutti quelli che entrano quà dentro fingendosi pentiti e lagnandosi _"Oh mio Dio"_ di quanto sono _"ba...stardi"_ con moglie e amante....Ma lo volete capire che nn siete nè dannati, nè nient'altro che fingete di disprezzare e in realtà vi serve solo per esaltarvi?!?
Per quanto mi riguarda siete patetici & stupidi, stop....narcisisti e nient'altro...e il fatto che troviate donne che vengono con tipi come voi...non vi fà certo genii del male....scendete un attimino dal piedistallo!!!
Perchè è facilissimo comportarsi da stron...con persone più deboli di voi(che magari lo sono per cavoli loro)...in quel momento.



Brugola ha detto:


> la cosa ridicola è che si sentono davvero i dannati de noj altri coloro che hanno visto la luce e ce la spiegano


Mio carissimo Oscar, ti ho rispostato Brugoletta, per farti capire com'era il mio tono....nn arrabbiato, ma davvero annoiato e nauseato....


----------



## Verena67 (29 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ho letto i tuoi vecchi 3d/post.
> 
> Verena, ma se il tuo amante avesse veramente lasciato la Sua famiglia TU cosa avresti fatto?


 
Gioia, io non lo so!

Facile parlare retrospettivamente...!


----------



## Old Confù (29 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Gioia, io non lo so!
> 
> Facile parlare retrospettivamente...!



lode alla tua onestà!!!


----------



## Old oscar (29 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Caro Oscar, mica è rabbia la mia...non intendevo _str...etto _per offenderti...ma per sottolinearti uno status in cui ti riconosci e che ha triturato le palle...sei alla stregua di tutti quelli che entrano quà dentro fingendosi pentiti e lagnandosi _"Oh mio Dio"_ di quanto sono _"ba...stardi"_ con moglie e amante....Ma lo volete capire che nn siete nè dannati, nè nient'altro che fingete di disprezzare e in realtà vi serve solo per esaltarvi?!?
> Per quanto mi riguarda siete patetici & stupidi, stop....narcisisti e nient'altro...e il fatto che troviate donne che vengono con tipi come voi...non vi fà certo genii del male....scendete un attimino dal piedistallo!!!
> Perchè è facilissimo comportarsi da stron...con persone più deboli di voi(che magari lo sono per cavoli loro)...in quel momento.
> 
> ...


bene, l'importante è questo, non mi piace far arrabbiare le persone.
Per il resto che hai scritto: 
ok, rispetto il tuo pensiero.


----------



## Old oscar (29 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> sono d'accordissimo. Infatti, per quel che mi riguarda, sono le gioie della mia vita, la mia famiglia in primis!!
> 
> Ti sembro una personalità lamentosa e piangente? (e - credimi - sotto certi aspetti ne avrei ben donde, ma io mi reputo, da sempre, una privilegiata...perché sono serena e ho affetti importanti a 360 °, marito e figli in primis...)
> 
> ...


----------



## Verena67 (29 Ottobre 2008)

In anatomia sono una schiappa! Ci sono "ANSE" dietro le orecchie?!?!?

(alle medie si diceva: bacio sul collo!)


----------



## Old Confù (29 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> In anatomia sono una schiappa! Ci sono "ANSE" dietro le orecchie?!?!?
> 
> (alle medie si diceva: bacio sul collo!)


potresti almeno apprezzare il complimento studiato per risultare volutamente sensuale...


----------



## Verena67 (29 Ottobre 2008)

Ehhh..."sono fatta così"!!!! Oscar mi sa che lo sa e non se la prende...!


----------



## Verena67 (29 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> lode alla tua onestà!!!


 
guarda, ogni giorno al riguardo cambio idea...pero' si sa che l'acqua versata non macina piu'!


----------



## Old Confù (29 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> guarda, ogni giorno al riguardo cambio idea...pero' si sa che l'acqua versata non macina piu'!


Vere sai, la risposta più semplice poteva anche essere : _"No che nn lo rifarei perchè a posteriori mi sono resa conto che bla, bla, bla...." _Tu invece lasci alla cosa un margine di dubbio...perchè si sa, potevi anche ricostruirti una vita con lui se avesse lasciato la moglie o potevi renderti conto che standoci da coppia ufficiale, i problemi di base sarebbero stati sempre quelli!!!

Quando ero l'amante del mio ex...mi chiedevo come sarebbe potuta andare se lui l'avesse lasciata e se si fosse innamorato di me...poi è successo e sai che ti dico, tutta questa differenza nel relazionarmi con lui non c'era....dal rapporto di prima a quello ufficiale, poco era cambiato e le nostre differenze caratteriali...dopo un pò sono venute a galla(e per differenze intendo i problemini che nn si è disposti ad affrontare!!!).

Per quanto riguarda Oscar, io credo che ci guadagnerebbe ad evitare questo tipo di complimenti che suonano un pò come viscidi....e potrebbe optare sicuramente per una forma più sincera e semplice, senza stare sempre lì a calcolare come sedurre una donna!!!!


----------



## Old oscar (29 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> In anatomia sono una schiappa! Ci sono "ANSE" dietro le orecchie?!?!?
> 
> (alle medie si diceva: bacio sul collo!)


le medie mi sa che sia tu che io le abbiamo finite da un po.

allora: 

1 gira la testa verso destra
2 metti l'indice dietro l'orecchio sinistra, proprio dietro il lobo
3 fallo scorrere verso il basso

la senti l'ansa che si forma ?

di solito quando si danno i baci per salutarsi si gira un poco la testa.
di conseguenza si forma quest'ansa. 
E' in quest'ansa che va a finire il bacio.

potrebbe essere lo stesso punto in cui Giuda baciò Gesù ?


( mah, e tutte le mie parole in risposta al tuo post ? hai fatto caso solo al bacetto ? )


----------



## Old oscar (29 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda Oscar, io credo che ci guadagnerebbe ad evitare questo tipo di complimenti che suonano un pò come viscidi....e potrebbe optare sicuramente per una forma più sincera e semplice, senza stare sempre lì a calcolare come sedurre una donna!!!!


 
rispondo per gentilezza......
Non è mia intenzione sedurre alcunchè in questo forum.

Non erano complimenti ma un ricambio ad un bacio ricevuto.


----------



## Old Confù (29 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> *rispondo per gentilezza*......
> Non è mia intenzione sedurre alcunchè in questo forum.
> 
> Non erano complimenti ma un ricambio ad un bacio ricevuto.


Stò quasi per commuovermi sai...

comunque per ricambiare, si può anche dire, _un bacio anche a te, (_credo tu ti sia accorto che Vere termina quasi tutti i suoi thred con_ Bacio!),_
senza dover per forza andare a cercare il punto sensibile in cui darlo ...
Dici di non voler sedurre alcunchè....ma a me dai proprio impressione opposta....


----------



## Old oscar (29 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Stò quasi per commuovermi sai...
> 
> comunque per ricambiare, si può anche dire, _un bacio anche a te, (_credo tu ti sia accorto che Vere termina quasi tutti i suoi thred con_ Bacio!),_
> senza dover per forza andare a cercare il punto sensibile in cui darlo ...
> Dici di non voler sedurre alcunchè....ma a me dai proprio impressione opposta....


ognuno bacia dove e come sente di dover baciare, non credi ?
Non penso proprio che Verena penso che la voglio sedurre. 
Sono sicuro che ha capito il senso del bacio.

Comunque...............

mah...........non capisco davvero il tuo accanimento contro di me fatto di insulti e di acidità.
Non sarebbe meglio ignorarmi ?


----------



## Old Confù (29 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> ognuno bacia dove e come sente di dover baciare, non credi ?
> Non penso proprio che Verena penso che la voglio sedurre.
> Sono sicuro che ha capito il senso del bacio.
> 
> ...


Ignorare non fa parte della mia politica, se qualcuno dice qualcosa che a me infastidisce o che trovo idiota lo sottolineo!!!!
Mi sa che sei tu che ti senti attaccato!!!!


----------



## Old oscar (29 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Ignorare non fa parte della mia politica, se qualcuno dice qualcosa che a me infastidisce o che trovo idiota lo sottolineo!!!!
> Mi sa che sei tu che ti senti attaccato!!!!


ti ho risposto in un altro tuo 3d, dopo averlo letto..........

ora ho capito......... 
sei una ragazzina ( lo dico senza offesa s'intende ) nel senso che sei molto giovane. 
beata gioventù.....................

ok, fai pure, se ti infastidisco, sottolinea sottolinea, anche con la penna rossa se può essere utile a farti passare il fastidio che ti provoco.
Non te ne vorrò, magari non ti risponderò, ma non te ne vorrò.


----------



## Old Confù (29 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> ti ho risposto in un altro tuo 3d, dopo averlo letto..........
> 
> ora ho capito.........
> sei una ragazzina ( lo dico senza offesa s'intende ) nel senso che sei molto giovane.
> ...


Ti ho già risposto anch'io....solo che nn denota molta maturità, dare della ragazzina, a qualcuno solo perchè ti hanno offeso le mie puntualizzazioni...credo che si definisca da solo che tra noi due pecca di immaturità!!!!

Non mi infastidisci tu, nn ti conosco, ma il personaggio che reciti, è davvero irritante!!!
Poi se preferisci evitare il confronto nascondendoti dietro il darmi della ragazzina, fa come meglio credi!!!!


----------



## Verena67 (29 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> le medie mi sa che sia tu che io le abbiamo finite da un po.


ebbene sì, siamo vetusti!



> allora:
> 
> 1 gira la testa verso destra
> 2 metti l'indice dietro l'orecchio sinistra, proprio dietro il lobo
> ...


bisognerebbe consultare i Vangeli e l'iconografia!



> ( mah, e tutte le mie parole in risposta al tuo post ? hai fatto caso solo al bacetto ? )


ehm, si!


Il resto mi pare fosse piuttosto generico!


----------



## Verena67 (29 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Vere sai, la risposta più semplice poteva anche essere : _"No che nn lo rifarei perchè a posteriori mi sono resa conto che bla, bla, bla...." _Tu invece lasci alla cosa un margine di dubbio...perchè si sa, potevi anche ricostruirti una vita con lui se avesse lasciato la moglie o potevi renderti conto che standoci da coppia ufficiale, i problemi di base sarebbero stati sempre quelli!!!
> 
> Quando ero l'amante del mio ex...mi chiedevo come sarebbe potuta andare se lui l'avesse lasciata e se si fosse innamorato di me...poi è successo e sai che ti dico, tutta questa differenza nel relazionarmi con lui non c'era....dal rapporto di prima a quello ufficiale, poco era cambiato e le nostre differenze caratteriali...dopo un pò sono venute a galla(e per differenze intendo i problemini che nn si è disposti ad affrontare!!!).
> 
> Per quanto riguarda Oscar, io credo che ci guadagnerebbe ad evitare questo tipo di complimenti che suonano un pò come viscidi....e potrebbe optare sicuramente per una forma più sincera e semplice, senza stare sempre lì a calcolare come sedurre una donna!!!!



Sai che ti dico?
Che sono assolutamente d'accordo 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Non dimenticare che io e il Mister siamo stati insieme da coppia ufficiale, e scontati i seguenti dati:

- età
- problematiche logistiche (non era epoca da cellulari, lui manco aveva il telefono in casa!)
- diversi contesti di provenienza

i problemi di base erano sempre gli stessi 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Pero' qui, in uno sforzo sovrumano di onestà estrema (cito paro paro i miei pensieri), penso che con un po' piu' di...chissà, anche fortuna (o chiamiamolo fato, che è meglio) ...la cosa avrebbe potuto quagliare, perché noto che nel tempo (es. nei tre anni trascorsi da quando ci siamo reincontrati)  abbiamo in qualche modo "imparato" a conoscerci e capirci.

Ovviamente è una lezione ora fruita a livello meramente amichevole, ma non so, è stata utile anche questa (nella vita non si butta via niente). A volte non si è incompatibili al 100 %, basta trovare la giusta chiave di lettura...


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Ottobre 2008)

laccio emostatico.please.


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> laccio emostatico.please.

















a me anche una flebo...


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> a me anche una flebo...


ora lo facciamo noi l'esperimento 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















vogliomori'


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ora lo facciamo noi l'esperimento
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mettiamo su uno squadrone punitivo??


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> io non " propugno " nulla e  non voglio convincere nessuno.
> 
> a volte, per sentirsi vivi, bisogna essere dalla parte del " male ".
> Il concetto di   " male " cambia a seconda della latitudine e longitudine terreste, a seconda del periodo storico e dell'educazione di chi lo ricerca.


posso scrivere che per me è una stronzata oppure non è politically correct?


----------



## Old Confù (29 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> posso scrivere che per me è una stronzata oppure non è politically correct?


Ed io posso dirti che ti amo?!? o risulto invasiva ed infantile????


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Ed io posso dirti che ti amo?!? o risulto invasiva ed infantile????


figurati....invadi e infantilisci pure...


----------



## Old Confù (29 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> figurati....invadi e infantilisci pure...
















  grazie di cuore...


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> grazie di cuore...


quando posso...


----------



## LDS (29 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> ti ho risposto in un altro tuo 3d, dopo averlo letto..........
> 
> ora ho capito.........
> sei una ragazzina ( lo dico senza offesa s'intende ) nel senso che sei molto giovane.
> ...


Una cosa mi infastidisce. Pensare che a 40 (puoi averne anche 50 o 60, non lo so) anni tu possa avere la scienza dentro di te. Pensare di aver capito ed arrivare a conclusione che uno a 20 (non so la tua età confu, è per dire) non possa trarre ugualmente.

Non ricomincio con il solito discorso, ma io che ne ho 22 di anni, e non mi manca nulla, non mi metto per la strada a passeggiare abbordando avvenenti signore per dimostrare al mio ego che sono fico e bello giustificandole con esperimenti palliativi del mio egocentrismo.

Ma tant'è mica tutti possono essere maturi come te.


----------



## Old Confù (29 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Una cosa mi infastidisce. Pensare che a 40 (puoi averne anche 50 o 60, non lo so) anni tu possa avere la scienza dentro di te. Pensare di aver capito ed arrivare a conclusione che uno a 20 (non so la tua età confu, è per dire) non possa trarre ugualmente.
> 
> Non ricomincio con il solito discorso, ma io che ne ho 23 di anni, e non mi manca nulla, non mi metto per la strada a passeggiare abbordando avvenenti signore per dimostrare al mio ego che sono fico e bello giustificandole con esperimenti palliativi del mio egocentrismo.
> 
> Ma tant'è mica tutti possono essere maturi come te.



è quello che dico anch'io...solo che passo per acida!!!!

ti ringrazio Libertà, (anche per avermi dato 20 anni!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  ...

E un' ultima cosa, ci tengo a sottolineare che non c'è l'ho con i traditori per partito preso...non sono santa nemmeno io e soprattutto qui dentro vado d'accorsissimo anche con persone che sono entrate dalla parte dei traditori...ma che comunque dimostrano sincerità e umiltà!!!


----------



## LDS (30 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> è quello che dico anch'io...solo che passo per acida!!!!
> 
> ti ringrazio Libertà, (anche per avermi dato 20 anni!!!
> 
> ...


intendevo 20 anni rivolgendomi a me, che essendo abbastanza presuntuoso ed arrogante mi da molto fastidio sentirmi dire: - ma tu sei giovane, che vuoi capirne- ! Ma sti amatissimi ca.zzi!! E non mi interessa se passo per acido e per rompicoglioni. Mi da fastidio nella realtà, dove prendo le mie soddisfazioni che non ti dico, ma doversi giustificare anche virtualmente mi sembra ridicolo.

Deduco che non andremo mai daccordo!


----------



## Old Confù (30 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> intendevo 20 anni rivolgendomi a me, che essendo abbastanza presuntuoso ed arrogante mi da molto fastidio sentirmi dire: - ma tu sei giovane, che vuoi capirne- ! Ma sti amatissimi ca.zzi!! E non mi interessa se passo per acido e per rompicoglioni. Mi da fastidio nella realtà, dove prendo le mie soddisfazioni che non ti dico, ma doversi giustificare anche virtualmente mi sembra ridicolo.
> 
> Deduco che non andremo mai daccordo!


e quindi nn a me?!? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












 mi ero illusa di passar per giovincella!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













scherzi a parte, mi sa che ultimamente si abusa del termine ragazzina o infantile...solo perchè si puntualizza che qualcuno dice un pugno di cazzate...
Da fastidio anche a me, soprattutto stando a notare da che pulpito viene la predica!!!


----------



## LDS (30 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> e quindi nn a me?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e tu non me la dici la tua età? 

Oddio, a me piacciono più grandi....ma se hai l'età di persa, ancora così avanti non mi spingo!


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> e tu non me la dici la tua età?
> 
> Oddio, a me piacciono più grandi....ma se hai l'età di persa, ancora così avanti non mi spingo!


lds monsignor della casa ti fa una pippa....


----------



## LDS (30 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> lds monsignor della casa ti fa una pippa....


l'italione rompicoglione è arrivato a scassare il minchione!!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (30 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> e tu non me la dici la tua età?
> 
> Oddio, a me piacciono più grandi....ma se hai l'età di persa, ancora così avanti non mi spingo!


Hai perso un'altra occasione buona questa sera... (vasco docet!)


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> l'italione rompicoglione è arrivato a scassare il minchione!!!!




















minchione...esagerato....


----------



## LDS (30 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Hai perso un'altra occasione buona questa sera... (vasco docet!)



non sono bravo ad esperimenti fedi!! sarà che sono un caz.z.one!


----------



## LDS (30 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> minchione...esagerato....



lasciati pregare......quando dico minchione, lo dico con certezza!


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> non sono bravo ad esperimenti fedi!! sarà che sono un *******!


sarà...esagerato.....


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> lasciati pregare......quando dico minchione, lo dico con certezza!


pregare...esagerato....


----------



## LDS (30 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> sarà...esagerato.....


ma sei veloce come il vento.....


----------



## LDS (30 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> pregare...esagerato....



italione.......sei sempre così simpaticone?


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ma sei veloce come il vento.....


swisss..............


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> italione.......sei sempre così simpaticone?


simpaticone...esagerato........


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Ottobre 2008)

vabbè..ho esagerato 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...me ne vado a dormire...
notte....


----------



## LDS (30 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> simpaticone...esagerato........


è uscito condom.....non per dire....alla fine sempre di quello parliamo.


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> è uscito condom.....non per dire....alla fine sempre di quello parliamo.


all'uscita del condom io scompaio...


----------



## LDS (30 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> vabbè..ho esagerato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sarà meglio! buon nannone italione!

e occhio che si diventa ciechi....


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> sarà meglio! buon nannone italione!
> 
> e occhio che si diventa ciechi....


porto lenti a contatto...la scienza ha fatto passi da gigante....


----------



## Old Confù (30 Ottobre 2008)

Bambini su, nn litigate!!!!


----------



## Old Confù (30 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> e tu non me la dici la tua età?
> 
> Oddio, a me piacciono più grandi....*ma se hai l'età di persa, ancora così avanti non mi spingo!*








 No, no Italia...questo è poco elegante!!!!nn si dicono certe cose....


----------



## Verena67 (30 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mettiamo su uno squadrone punitivo??


 
oddio volete punire mica me?!


----------



## Old oscar (30 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Ti ho già risposto anch'io....solo che nn denota molta maturità, dare della ragazzina, a qualcuno solo perchè ti hanno offeso le mie puntualizzazioni...credo che si definisca da solo che tra noi due pecca di immaturità!!!!
> 
> Non mi infastidisci tu, nn ti conosco, ma il personaggio che reciti, è davvero irritante!!!
> Poi se preferisci evitare il confronto nascondendoti dietro il darmi della ragazzina, fa come meglio credi!!!!


non mi hanno offeso le puntualizzazioni, mi hanno stufato i tuoi insulti 
tipo quando hai scritto 

" sei solo uno stronzetto di infima categoria "

a me piace il confronto, mi piace parlare con persone più giovani di me. Trovo che i giovani siano innovativi e aperti mentalmente,

Si può parlare di tutto, anche scannandosi a vicenda senza per questo insultarsi. 
Trovo che questo comportamento ( l'insulto gratuito ) sia un comportamento maleducato, scusabile solamente se proviene da una persona immatura ( una ragazzina , appunto )

Detto questo, se vogliamo parlare e scannarci ( dato che ti irrita il mio comportamento ). Ok, facciamolo, ma con simpatia, cortesia ed ironia.
Senza insultarci ( cosa che io non ho fatto, mentre tu si ) 

Chiedo solamente questo...............per favore.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (30 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> non mi hanno offeso le puntualizzazioni, mi hanno stufato i tuoi insulti
> tipo quando hai scritto
> 
> " sei solo uno stronzetto di infima categoria "
> ...


 
Quoto in toto!


----------



## Old Confù (30 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> non mi hanno offeso le puntualizzazioni, mi hanno stufato i tuoi insulti
> tipo quando hai scritto
> 
> " sei solo uno stronzetto di infima categoria "
> ...


Non ritengo di dovermi scusare con te, anche perchè per me darti dello stronzetto, ti ripeto non è un insulto, ma è prendere atto del ruolo che ti piace giocare!!!!
Credo di educazione ne ho fin troppa....e non credo di essere nemmeno l'unica che percepisce in maniera annoiata i tuoi molteplici esperimenti!!!!

e per cortesia smettila di reputarti una sorta di Satana tentatore!!!


----------



## Old oscar (30 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Non ritengo di dovermi scusare con te, anche perchè per me darti dello stronzetto, ti ripeto non è un insulto, ma è prendere atto del ruolo che ti piace giocare!!!!
> Credo di educazione ne ho fin troppa....e non credo di essere nemmeno l'unica che percepisce in maniera annoiata i tuoi molteplici esperimenti!!!!
> 
> e per cortesia smettila di reputarti una sorta di Satana tentatore!!!


non ho richiesto le tue scuse, 
va bene così. dai........

ora devo andare 

PS: a me, non ci crederai, sei simpatica


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> No, no Italia...questo è poco elegante!!!!nn si dicono certe cose....


aho! lo so che sei confusa ma rileggi chi ha scritto...stordita..


----------



## Old Confù (30 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> aho! lo so che sei confusa ma rileggi chi ha scritto...stordita..


Tesoro hai ragione...ma me ne accorgo solo ora...cacchio pensavo a Lds...ma scrivevo Italia...

cosa vorrà mai dire?!?


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Tesoro hai ragione...ma me ne accorgo solo ora...cacchio pensavo a Lds...ma scrivevo Italia...
> 
> cosa vorrà mai dire?!?


ah non saprei...scruta in te e sappimi dire...


----------



## LDS (31 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Tesoro hai ragione...ma me ne accorgo solo ora...cacchio pensavo a Lds...ma scrivevo Italia...
> 
> cosa vorrà mai dire?!?


Spero significhi che in fondo in fondo mi pensi sempre!


----------



## Old Confù (31 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Spero significhi che in fondo in fondo mi pensi sempre!




Ma secondo il tuo principio, penso sempre nn solo a te...ma anche a Italia!!!!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (31 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Ma secondo il tuo principio, penso sempre nn solo a te...ma anche a Italia!!!!!


la seconda!


----------



## Old Confù (31 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> la seconda!


quindi penserei solo a te?!?


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Spero significhi che in fondo in fondo mi pensi sempre!


ciao amo...ma come mi giro fai il pirletta??


----------



## Old Confù (31 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ciao amo...ma come mi giro fai il pirletta??


Non ci si può distrarre un attimo con questi giovani d'oggi!!!!


----------



## brugola (31 Ottobre 2008)

ho fatto anche io un esperimento.
ho fumato una caccola di fumo risalente credo al 2003.
oh raga..non provocatevi certe tentazioni perchè non si resiste.....


----------



## Old Italia1 (31 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> quindi penserei solo a te?!?


non fare la gnorri...


----------



## Old Confù (1 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> non fare la gnorri...


assolutamente no...è che sai come vanno queste cose....ho talmente tante cose a cui pensare che difficilmente trovo tempo per gli uomini!!!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (1 Novembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> assolutamente no...è che sai come vanno queste cose....ho talmente tante cose a cui pensare che difficilmente trovo tempo per gli uomini!!!!


ma va'.......... come va col tipo di facebook?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Novembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> [
> 
> Hai visto anche tu quelle 2 puntate di Sexy in the city?
> Belle... sono piaciute anche a me!!!!


Credevo di averle viste solo io...


----------



## Old Confù (2 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma va'.......... come va col tipo di facebook?



Non và...nn mi si fila...se ci incontriamo fuori  mi sorride...e a volte se gli astri sono favorevoli fà qualche battuta...
ma per il resto niente...su FB ho provato a commentargli 1 fotina...ma niente lui nn risp. quindi ho mollato la presa...

ora la mia preda è il repartista del supermercato sotto casa...un _clichè_ molto erotismo anni 70!!!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (3 Novembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Non và...nn mi si fila...se ci incontriamo fuori  mi sorride...e a volte se gli astri sono favorevoli fà qualche battuta...
> ma per il resto niente...su FB ho provato a commentargli 1 fotina...ma niente lui nn risp. quindi ho mollato la presa...
> 
> ora la mia preda è il repartista del supermercato sotto casa...un _clichè_ molto erotismo anni 70!!!!




















mmmmmmmmmmm...seriale.....


----------



## LDS (3 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> mmmmmmmmmmm...seriale.....



completamente OT


ITALIONE!!!!!!

non ci vogliamo più bene! Mi vuoi picchiare, io ti voglio denunciare.....domani ti rapiscono gli alieni.


----------



## Old Italia1 (3 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> completamente OT
> 
> 
> ITALIONE!!!!!!
> ...


OT??????????
lds se mi rapisserto gli alieni volentieri me ne andrei con loro...non è detto che loro vogliano me però...


----------



## LDS (3 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> OT??????????
> lds se mi rapisserto gli alieni volentieri me ne andrei con loro...non è detto che loro vogliano me però...


Bè, sei brutto e cattivo!


----------



## Old Italia1 (3 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Bè, sei brutto e cattivo!


non posso che darti ragione...


----------



## Old Giusy (3 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> non posso che darti ragione...


Con certi avatar....


----------



## Old Confù (3 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> mmmmmmmmmmm...seriale.....


Perchè seriale?!?


----------



## Old Italia1 (3 Novembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Perchè seriale?!?


punti uno..punti un altro...seriale... (ma sto a scherza eh? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Old Confù (3 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> punti uno..punti un altro...seriale... (ma sto a scherza eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ehhhhh....faccio un multi investimento del mio interesse per limitare le delusioni!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Si li punto, ma se a conti fatti poi nn succede nulla, ho voglia di puntarli!!!!


----------



## Old zebra32pi (4 Gennaio 2009)

anche io gioco sempre con il fuoco e alla fine me la danno anche quando non la voglio


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Gennaio 2009)

zebra32pi ha detto:


> anche io gioco sempre con il fuoco e alla fine me la danno anche quando non la voglio


è perchè son rimaste scottate...


----------



## Old Alexantro (5 Gennaio 2009)

zebra32pi ha detto:


> anche io gioco sempre con il fuoco e alla fine me la danno anche quando non la voglio


 si vede che sei bello e dannato


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> si vede che sei bello e dannato


secondo me il piai finale che trae in inganno 

	
	
		
		
	


	




te lo ricordi magnum pi?


----------



## Old Alexantro (5 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> te lo ricordi magnum pi?


 come no?
tom selleck e il suo baffo da pornoattore anni 80


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> come no?
> tom selleck e il suo baffo da pornoattore anni 80


----------

